# anyone else due Jan 2013?



## KatM83

Hiya, im new to this forum been in ttc after a loss since i had my 3rd mc in Jan. My history is mc at 8weeks in 2001, mc at 17weeks 2001, ds born healthy in 2002 my 3rd time lucky and this last mc was at 8weeks which was my first pregnancy with fiance. The latest one hit me hard i think after going full term and being 9years in between!
Not sure this one has sunk in yet, trying hard not to get too excited!! Definitely not telling people either! My cycles have been long after mc so im guessing on dates (from when i got positive opt) that my due date would be around the 16th Jan..seems a long long way off!! 
Is anyone else about 4/5weeks? Im not having any symptoms really, anyone what to join me during this scary time??


----------



## psychnut09

I am due on Jan 11. I had 4 losses before being blessed with my amazing little guy. (2 chemical and 2 that were before 6w) Then after I had him I got the mirena put in but had all kinds of problems so it was removed a year or so later, got pregnant in Dec but sadly lost my bean in Feb. Then had a chemical in April...I just found out at 3w3d with this little rainbow we have nicknamed cinnamon I am now 5w2d. I am very impatiently awaiting my scan on the 24th! Hope all is well with you :) We are not sharing our news with many people just my mom sister and a couple friends who asked and I couldnt lie to.


----------



## KatM83

Aw im sorry youve gone through all that,hoping that this bean sticks for you :) My doc gave me edd as the 11th aswell but i know i ov late soi thinkit will be later all going well!
Are you getting an early scan? The docs here just dont seem to want to do them! How are you feeling? We havent told anyone yet, im too scared to!


----------



## psychnut09

I get a scan next week at 6+6 :) My old drs office wouldnt have done one that early but this new one is amazing!!! I am soo sick :( Nausea has gotten the best of me lately, but I am def not going to complain. 
We have only told a hand full of people. I feel much better about this pregnancy and much much more connected! I think if we see a strong heartbeat that we might let the family in on the news but I dont know if or when we will tell everyone else.

How are you feeling? Are you letting yourself get excited yet?


----------



## KatM83

I don't dare let myself get excited ,Just don't feel pregnant at all, i really didn't think we would be this month either. I'm hoping they will give me an early scan at 8weeks,i'm at midwife next Thurs so hope she will sort it out..
I don't have any symptoms except being a bit tired and lightheaded, even my boobs aren't that sore. I have never been sick with any pregnancies though so guess i'm lucky that way :) but in a way wish i'd get something!


----------



## psychnut09

awww dont wish that! haha it is horrible! I am just starting a tiny excitement only bc my tests are finally test line darker than control line. I think after scan I will be ready to embrace wholeheartedly. I dont want to feel as though I missed some of my pregnancy bc I was far too frightened..


----------



## KatM83

Yea i think if i get an early scan and everything looks ok i will maybe feel excited then...i just don't even feel pregnant at all and i'm really poorly today so just feel generally rubbish :( do you get your betas done, they don't do it here


----------



## psychnut09

No blood work til I got in for my first appt... I wish they would. I have gotten sicker by the day :/ Ugghh Plus woke up and felt like my boobs were going to fall off they hurt sooo bad (I have a large chest to start and they seem to be growing by the min this time too)


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi Ladies, I'm sorry for your losses. Congratulations on your BFP's. I'm excited but so nervous. I'm only 9 or 10dpo and I got my BFP yesterday. My EDD is Jan. 26. It's so early, I keep thinking the test line won't get darker etc. 

I won't have a scan until 8 weeks or so. And I MMC in March at 9w3d, so this is going to be a long wait. But, other times I just find myself hoping I make it there.

Why does loss have to be so cruel?


----------



## mandmandp

KatM83 said:


> Hiya, im new to this forum been in ttc after a loss since i had my 3rd mc in Jan. My history is mc at 8weeks in 2001, mc at 17weeks 2001, ds born healthy in 2002 my 3rd time lucky and this last mc was at 8weeks which was my first pregnancy with fiance. The latest one hit me hard i think after going full term and being 9years in between!
> Not sure this one has sunk in yet, trying hard not to get too excited!! Definitely not telling people either! My cycles have been long after mc so im guessing on dates (from when i got positive opt) that my due date would be around the 16th Jan..seems a long long way off!!
> Is anyone else about 4/5weeks? Im not having any symptoms really, anyone what to join me during this scary time??

Congratulations are in order, even if it's scary. I agree it is!

My story: Had m/c last month at 6 weeks. 
We tried right away again. BFP 5/13. Due date: Jan 14-22 (somewhere in there!) So now just waiting to see. Don't know when I'll have a scan yet. Feeling some symptoms--crampy achiness, headaches, bloating, tiredness.

No one but DH knows. Too much of a wimp to tell anyone right now. Will have to tell boss if pg symptoms come on as strong as I had them with DS and DD, but that usually happened after week 6/7.

Can't believe I'm hoping to feel crappy....


----------



## KatM83

Hello new ladies :) My boobs are getting fuller but not really sore, im wishing for symptoms aswell keep forgetting im pregnant!! Maybe thats a good thing?
They are very cruel and so unfair, i get so cross with my body
Sorry your feeling so sick psychnut :(


----------



## psychnut09

Welcome and congratulations ladies!!! Thanks sweetie I can't complain though I would rather feel crappy at this point.. after all I have been through just hoping it means good healthy baby to come :)
I hope all your little babys are nice and snuggled in for the next 8or so months!


----------



## Leinzlove

:) So do I, stickys for us all!


----------



## Keywifruit

I am due January 13 :). Had two miscarriages as well. Good luck this time around.


----------



## Manth

Hi Ladies!

First of all huge CONGRATS to you all!! 

I think I am due anywhere between 20th-24th Jan 2013, I haven't been to see the doc yet, am a bit scared to! Had my first miscarriage almost 2 years ago now (can't believe how quickly the time has passed!), didn't have any symptoms of loss until 11 weeks although my bean had stopped growing at just over 5 weeks. Second miscarriage came 6 months later, at around 5 weeks also. I knew straight away with that one though!

So here I am, 2 years down the line and 4 weeks pregnant. Absolutely petrified that its going to happen again, I have no symptoms of being pregnant. Only have some mild cramping/discomfort in my lower tummy. Which I am telling myself is completely normal! That dreaded 5 week marker is approaching.........

I do have a good feeling about this pregnancy and am being positive and thinking good things although I just cannot allow myself to get excited just yet!

Anyway, sounds like we're all in this together and its really nice to know there are other people in the same boat that are having the same thoughts, worries, feelings etc.

Good luck to you all and sending you all lots of sticky dust for this one........ xxxxx


----------



## Katze

Hello ladies!!! Congrats to all. I had a mmc in Nov 2011 at 6 weeks 1 day it seems my baby stopped growing. I had a dnc and was given the green light to ttc in February 2012. Had a chemical preg that month. I am 5 weeks 5 days currently. I didn't have any symptoms to make me believe I was preg but I decided to take a test two days before AF was due and it was a faint positive. I took another the next day and the day my AF was due, all positive. I took my last this past Tuesday and it was a nice strong positive line, darker than the control line! I want to be excited but I'm scared at the same time. I don't really have any symptoms so I dont feel preg but I am says 6 tests lol. My first appointment is this upcoming Monday. I pray this one sticks! I wish the same for everyone else here! My due date would be January 11, 2013 if all goes well!


----------



## mandmandp

Hi Manth--looks like we're due around the same time! My estimate is for my due date Jan 21. I'm talking to my doctor's office tomorrow to see when they want to see me. 

Congrats Katze!

Feeling hopeful and worried at the same time. Probably won't rest easy until July, sigh.


----------



## Leinzlove

mandmandp: I definitley know the feeling. I probably won't rest easy till July either. I'm due Jan. 26. 

I won't have a scan until I'm 8 weeks.


----------



## KatM83

Contrulations on all BFP's :)
Manth im the same,no symptoms at all!! I was scared to go to docs aswell im at midwife next Thurs, I'm going to try get an early scan! I dont think it will sink in till ive seen bubs on screen xx


----------



## Manth

Hi mandmandp - I am with you on the not being able to relax until July!! Won't actually believe it until I see it!! Good luck anyway and how exciting that we are around the same, if not the same date! :o)

KatM83 - Thank you for letting me know that you have no symptoms either, puts my mind at rest a little to say the least! After discussing last night with my partner, I have made an appt with the doc for 11:30 today so will get a midwife appt. soon but am going to ask the doc for an early scan for in a few weeks time. My last doc sent for an early scan for me to put my mind at risk but unfortunately I didn't end up needing that scan. My point is, I know that we can get the early scans and we will need them this time!!!

Lets be positive and get through this together! My partner isn't not supportive but doesn't really know what to say or how to approach things. I have amazing friends that are very supportive but its nice to be in touch with people who have been through and are going through the same things and emotions. Keep me posted re the midwife next Thurs, I have everything crossed for you!!
xxx


----------



## KatM83

I know, it was my partners first loss and it hit him hard and i think he is scared to get excited this time, we haven't told anyone yet!! I'm glad i'm not alone in lack of symptoms too..Maybe its a good sign for us :)
My docs dont seem to be keen on giving early scans but i'm flippin getting one..before i had my son it was routine..Thurs seems ages away..xxx


----------



## Manth

Thursday will be here before you know it! And you go girl and demand that scan!!! The doc told me today that I would have to speak to the midwife about an early scan but she did think with my history that it would be ok to ask for one as it would lessen the stress for me! Have only told the girls at work at the moment, don't want to tell anyone else yet. Luckily I only work with 2 other girls and they are being super supportive and amazingly positive so I am lucky. I think the last 2 mc's hit my partner pretty hard too although he didn't say a lot, I think I overlooked him really. Feel pretty bad about that now. Anyway, this time next week you will have seen the midwife :o)
xxx


----------



## Little J

Hey ladies!
I just found out today im preggers again (iv had 2 recent losses back to back)
As you all are, im SO scared! i went in and got bloodwork done this morning for the Dr. to check my progesteron levels but i wont hear back from them with results for 72hours! I cant wait that long!!!!
I want to prevent a MC if i can....

I always lose my beanie at the 5 week mark :nope:
so im super scared.... I just wish i knew everything would be ok

Congrats on all your pregnancies! I am due Jan 28th! Hopefully i go longer bc hubbys birthday is Feb 11th! So thatd be a nice b-day present for him!


----------



## Patsy

Hi Ladies, 
I am currently 3w4d pregnant :) due Jan 27th. Fuzzy head, bit nauseous, sore boobs & strangely itchy nipples the past few days.
3 losses in the past year - MMC at 8w3d after seeing a healthy heartbeat the week before, next MC at 6w, then again at 5w. 
Trying not to be scared, and feel in my heart that this is the one, but hard to allow myself to be positive.
My doc is great and will send me for early scans, I know. She scheduled me for a 6w scan for my last one but we didn't make it that far.
Sending out warm wishes and lots of luck to all of you ladies on the same long journey. We are strong, we are pregnant and we are not giving up!


----------



## Little J

Patsy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am currently 3w4d pregnant :) due Jan 27th. Fuzzy head, bit nauseous, sore boobs & strangely itchy nipples the past few days.
> 3 losses in the past year - MMC at 8w3d after seeing a healthy heartbeat the week before, next MC at 6w, then again at 5w.
> Trying not to be scared, and feel in my heart that this is the one, but hard to allow myself to be positive.
> My doc is great and will send me for early scans, I know. She scheduled me for a 6w scan for my last one but we didn't make it that far.
> Sending out warm wishes and lots of luck to all of you ladies on the same long journey. We are strong, we are pregnant and we are not giving up!

i have those same exact sypmtoms! the fuzzy head gets me everytime, feels like i just got off of a carnival ride! I hope my Dr. let me take an early scan... it would def. releive some stress and worry! I just hope this little one its my sticky forever beanie!


----------



## KatM83

I hope these January beans are sticky for all of us :)
Little j its hard especially when you get to 'that' mark... I hope its 3rd time lucky for you
I'm glad i'm not the only 1 who's scared, it still feels a bit surreal to me i think because of the no symptoms though my boobs are a tiny bit tender today :)


----------



## Manth

Little J, we seem to be the same with the 5 week thing :o(

Please keep us posted re your blood work. I haven't had any done but was wondering about it. 

And Patsy, I love your words "we are strong, we are pregnant and we are not giving up", very motiving for me, thank you!

xxxx


----------



## Manth

And sorry Little J, that was meant to be a sad face after the 5 week comment, not a happy one xx


----------



## Little J

Manth said:


> Little J, we seem to be the same with the 5 week thing :o(
> 
> Please keep us posted re your blood work. I haven't had any done but was wondering about it.
> 
> And Patsy, I love your words "we are strong, we are pregnant and we are not giving up", very motiving for me, thank you!
> 
> xxxx

will do! I dont think ill get results until ATLEAST monday (i pray sooner) but monday cant come soon enough! I NEED TO KNOW!!


----------



## Manth

I hope your results come back sooner, damn the weekend getting in the way..... sending lots of positive thoughts and good luck wishes to you xxx


----------



## Little J

Manth said:


> I hope your results come back sooner, damn the weekend getting in the way..... sending lots of positive thoughts and good luck wishes to you xxx

it would have taken that long anyways.... bc they said it takes 72 hours.... i thought i was going to get results back later today or tomorrow... not 72 hours later! sheesh....worse the the TWW!


----------



## mandmandp

Congrats and good luck to Patsy and Little J!

Fuzzy head is right! I was driving back from a lunch appointment today and took the wrong exit off the highway. Okay, so it was an exit early, no big deal, just get back on right? The problem was I had no idea where I was. Had to pull into a parking lot to figure out that it was a road that I take all the time! :dohh:

Any symptom is a good one, I've got to think...


----------



## Little J

The Dr. just prescribed me with 200mg Prometrium a day until the results come back for the progesterone. This makes me feel a little bit better.

Its just one of those things where i feel my progesterone levels are low thats why i keep MC not too long after missing an AF. Lets hope this keeps beanie around so i can have a healthy baby!:thumbup:

all of you too!


----------



## Leinzlove

Sounds great, Little J! :)


----------



## Manth

Little J said:


> The Dr. just prescribed me with 200mg Prometrium a day until the results come back for the progesterone. This makes me feel a little bit better.
> 
> Its just one of those things where i feel my progesterone levels are low thats why i keep MC not too long after missing an AF. Lets hope this keeps beanie around so i can have a healthy baby!:thumbup:
> 
> all of you too!

I spoke with my doctor today about progesterone as I have been thinking for a while that my levels may not be right, hence I keep miscarrying. He basically told me that they wouldn't test my levels after ONLY 2 MCs and there was nothing available on prescription anyway!!! I will be so furious is the worst happens again and it is due my levels being too low. 
 
Really pleased to hear that you have been prescribed the Promtrium and I hope it works.... I am sure that this time you will have a healthy baby :happydance: xxxxx


----------



## Little J

Manth-
thats is just plain rediculous! what a jerk!! are u in the US? bc they have that readily available at any pharmacy!



i took another HPT today when i got home from work just cus i was curious, but i wasnt expecting too much of a change since i peed like 2 hours prior and had dranken a ton of water, but its darker!!! i couldnt beleive it! Its as dark as the HPT i took with my other pregnancys when i took them after a missed AF! AF is suppost to come monday or tuesday so i couldnt beleive it! so within 1 day it doubled in darkness of even more!:happydance:


----------



## Little J

Manth said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> The Dr. just prescribed me with 200mg Prometrium a day until the results come back for the progesterone. This makes me feel a little bit better.
> 
> Its just one of those things where i feel my progesterone levels are low thats why i keep MC not too long after missing an AF. Lets hope this keeps beanie around so i can have a healthy baby!:thumbup:
> 
> all of you too!
> 
> I spoke with my doctor today about progesterone as I have been thinking for a while that my levels may not be right, hence I keep miscarrying. He basically told me that they wouldn't test my levels after ONLY 2 MCs and there was nothing available on prescription anyway!!! I will be so furious is the worst happens again and it is due my levels being too low.
> 
> Really pleased to hear that you have been prescribed the Promtrium and I hope it works.... I am sure that this time you will have a healthy baby :happydance: xxxxxClick to expand...

u should try lpow dose aspirin, thats what im doing as well.... i take 81mg a day. it cants hurt and it might help. worth a shot since ur Dr. is being a jack wagon!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for darker! :happydance:


----------



## Manth

Little J said:


> Manth-
> thats is just plain rediculous! what a jerk!! are u in the US? bc they have that readily available at any pharmacy!
> 
> 
> 
> i took another HPT today when i got home from work just cus i was curious, but i wasnt expecting too much of a change since i peed like 2 hours prior and had dranken a ton of water, but its darker!!! i couldnt beleive it! Its as dark as the HPT i took with my other pregnancys when i took them after a missed AF! AF is suppost to come monday or tuesday so i couldnt beleive it! so within 1 day it doubled in darkness of even more!:happydance:


I am in the UK and after more research it appears that unless I am referred to a specialist (which I would have to wait months for and only after suffering another loss) or go private, I pretty much have zero chance of being prescbribed anything! Am trying to let go of it and not stress or worry about it because after all, unless they actually test my levels I could be thinking the wrong thing anyway, just frustrates me that they won't even test my levels yet!!

Loving that you could a darker line, fantastic news! :thumbup: xxxxxx


----------



## KatM83

I wasnt sure the darker line thing actually ment anything?? Is it if your hcg is getting higher it will be darker? Good news for getting something that will hopefully help you get your sticky bean :)
They seem to be pretty crap here for running tests, even though ive had 3 losses, because they wernt consectutive and the last one was with a different partner they wouldnt do more than basic bloods and dont even seem too fussed to send me for an early scan!! Thus is taking forever to come round!
Hope everyone feeling ok and is having a good weekend xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, the lines will get darker as your HCG levels increase.

Kat, that sucks that they won't do more than basic bloods. They won't give you an early scan at all? I hate how it seems like they just don't care.

Can you pay for a private scan?


----------



## KatM83

Im going to ask midwife on Thurs...no im going to TELL her that i want one at 8/9weeks :D when i lost my 1st i had an early scan and after the next but then that was such a long time ago things change i guess but if you have a history i think it should be routine!
Hmmm maybe i might poas then, i didnt think there was any truth in it :)


----------



## Little J

my line isnt as dark as the indicator yet.... i just wish it was bc then id know for sure its progressing very well.... im going to wait a few more days to test again. Im terrified tho, bc if i do and its not darker ill know its probably going to be game over...

I get my progesterone level results back today (or should alteast) 
PLEASE BABY STAY WITH MOMMY!


----------



## Little J

geez, so this weekend hubby had a baseball game and i wasnt drinking at all.... and his teamates and their wives (2 who recently have had their first baby and 1 of them have had a early MC before) were calling me out on not drinking and kept questioning about it and basically were like "your knocked up and not telling anyone!" I was so embarrassed and annoyed bc its SO early and with my history im scared of losing another one. 

I just thought it was SO rude they would call me out on that. They have never done that with the other wives and the wives that just had a baby should know better as well. They were like "well a congrats is in order...." i tried playing it all off, but i finally had to say to the wives "you know the process you know how it goes" and id rather not walk around saying im Pregnant yet bc i am still skeptical about this pregnancy bc of the fact of what has happened the last 2 months! 

I just wish they woulda kept their mouths shut... but if somthing bad happens... i wont wanna show my face around them bc id be sad/embarassed and wont want the pitty party


----------



## mandmandp

Little J--that's really insensitive, and yup, rude! 

I don't understand why some people are that way. My friend recently was accosted by a mom at her daughter's kindergarten who loudly demanded to know why she wasn't having a second child. My friend is not planning on another, but what if she had desperately wanted one and couldn't? 

I'm very afraid about having to come out to people early on and then having another loss, so I completely understand your worries. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## Little J

just got my progesterone results back. They are low/borderline at 8! GEEZ! no wonder my pregnancies didnt last longer than a few days to a week after a missed AF

I am SOOOO glad to have asked to be put on supplements right away. Now i have to just take them once a day until 12 weeks i think? 

PLEASE BABY STICK!!! Mommy is trying to do all she can to let you see the world!!


----------



## KatM83

That is soooo rude i would have told em to mind there own :growlmad:
Hopefully the meds will help your lil bean along, and know you know that could be the reason! xx


----------



## southridge

Hiya,

I found out I'm pregnant on Saturday, 4 weeks due 24 Jan but so nervous had a M/C in feb, we did not find out till the 3 month scan that baby died at 6 weeks, so nervous its going to happen again, I have got a 8 week scan but its such a long time to wait :-(


----------



## mandmandp

Hi and congrats Southridge! :happydance:

I feel for you--so scary after a m/c. Sorry about your loss. But at least it sounds as though they're taking earlier steps to monitor you. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Little J

hi southridge! yes MC are so devastating.... i had 2 recently and am pregnant again and found out i have low/borderline progesterone levels so now i am on supplements. I just hope they are the key that helps me have a healthy pregnancy. I always lost my babies at 5 weeks prior to knowing i had lower progesterone. I get scared everyday to go to the bathroom in case i MC again.

I just want to make it to the first scan so i can see a healthy heartbeating. Im not greedy, i just want atleast 1 little one of my own.


----------



## Little J

ok ladies, i have a question for ya...

I know alot of women tend to have alot of CM in early pregnancy, i had some but now it seems like it went away and im worried if this is a bad sign? OR im just reading to much into it?


----------



## KatM83

Mine is worse some days than other i wouldnt worry to much :)
Welcome new lady :) congrats on pregnancy and sorry for your loss i hope this bean sticks :) Where are you from? Just wondering as my doc didnt seem fussed on giving me an early scan, this was my 3rd loss :( am seeing midwife Thurs x


----------



## angelofheaven

I am not even 4 weeks pregnant... what am i suppose to do? am very excited but nervous as had 2 mc - one of them ectopic and lost one of my tubes.

i am usually low in progesterone. am only taking some progesterone passeries. but i have heard some girls saying that they take progesterone in oil. anyone taking it as i ve never heard of it before!


----------



## KatM83

Hello to you :) i know its such a mixture of emotions!! I'm trying to keep detached for the time being x


----------



## Little J

angelofheaven said:


> I am not even 4 weeks pregnant... what am i suppose to do? am very excited but nervous as had 2 mc - one of them ectopic and lost one of my tubes.
> 
> i am usually low in progesterone. am only taking some progesterone passeries. but i have heard some girls saying that they take progesterone in oil. anyone taking it as i ve never heard of it before!

Never heard of the oil. Iv only heard of women taking a progesterone shot, suppository or pill orally. If your Dr. says to take progesterone id listen to what he says, they know better than we do about that aspect. 
I have also read women saying progesterone supplements are to thank for helping them carry full term.


----------



## angelofheaven

Little J said:


> angelofheaven said:
> 
> 
> I am not even 4 weeks pregnant... what am i suppose to do? am very excited but nervous as had 2 mc - one of them ectopic and lost one of my tubes.
> 
> i am usually low in progesterone. am only taking some progesterone passeries. but i have heard some girls saying that they take progesterone in oil. anyone taking it as i ve never heard of it before!
> 
> Never heard of the oil. Iv only heard of women taking a progesterone shot, suppository or pill orally. If your Dr. says to take progesterone id listen to what he says, they know better than we do about that aspect.
> I have also read women saying progesterone supplements are to thank for helping them carry full term.Click to expand...

yes true, i am only taking suppositories. i really feel bad about the fact that i didnt take pregnyl (progesterone injections) during ovulation. now its too late :(


----------



## Little J

angelofheaven said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelofheaven said:
> 
> 
> I am not even 4 weeks pregnant... what am i suppose to do? am very excited but nervous as had 2 mc - one of them ectopic and lost one of my tubes.
> 
> i am usually low in progesterone. am only taking some progesterone passeries. but i have heard some girls saying that they take progesterone in oil. anyone taking it as i ve never heard of it before!
> 
> Never heard of the oil. Iv only heard of women taking a progesterone shot, suppository or pill orally. If your Dr. says to take progesterone id listen to what he says, they know better than we do about that aspect.
> I have also read women saying progesterone supplements are to thank for helping them carry full term.Click to expand...
> 
> yes true, i am only taking suppositories. i really feel bad about the fact that i didnt take pregnyl (progesterone injections) during ovulation. now its too late :(Click to expand...

well progesterone during/after Ov. just makes your uterine lining more thick to help with implantation, so as long as its implanted i think ur fine just as long as u keep taking the progesterone from here on out to sustain the pregnancy


----------



## mandmandp

Hi Angelofheaven--congrats! :thumbup:

Any symptoms yet?


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Ladies! I have also learned how hard it is to be pregnant after loss. I'm having a rough time of not worrying every minute. :hugs: to all!


----------



## Little J

me too!!!!! i was really crampy lastnight into this morning and it worries me SICK! Im paranoid to the point to ask the Dr. if i can get my progesterone levels checked again to make sure they havent dropped.

When i talked to them last they reassured me that taking progesterone will only increase it, but its so hard to know that unless i have evidence! id kick myself if for some reason i lose another baby and its due to decreasing progesterone (even if im on supplements) I think id just feel better if she said i could up my dose.

Right now im on 200mg orally per day. It seems thats adeqaute but i i guess i want more of a security blanket


----------



## mandmandp

Little J said:


> ok ladies, i have a question for ya...
> 
> I know alot of women tend to have alot of CM in early pregnancy, i had some but now it seems like it went away and im worried if this is a bad sign? OR im just reading to much into it?

I wouldn't worry about it. Never had it with my two successful pregnancies. Besides, everyone is so different! 



Little J said:


> me too!!!!! i was really crampy lastnight into this morning and it worries me SICK! Im paranoid to the point to ask the Dr. if i can get my progesterone levels checked again to make sure they havent dropped.
> 
> When i talked to them last they reassured me that taking progesterone will only increase it, but its so hard to know that unless i have evidence! id kick myself if for some reason i lose another baby and its due to decreasing progesterone (even if im on supplements) I think id just feel better if she said i could up my dose.
> 
> Right now im on 200mg orally per day. It seems thats adeqaute but i i guess i want more of a security blanket

I'm guessing the dose is probably just fine, but you could always call and ask. They must get so many worried phone calls--what's another? 

The cramping is hard to bear. How do you know when it's a good, normal sign or an ominous one? Sending hugs! :hugs:


----------



## Little J

mandmandp said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies, i have a question for ya...
> 
> I know alot of women tend to have alot of CM in early pregnancy, i had some but now it seems like it went away and im worried if this is a bad sign? OR im just reading to much into it?
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it. Never had it with my two successful pregnancies. Besides, everyone is so different!
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> me too!!!!! i was really crampy lastnight into this morning and it worries me SICK! Im paranoid to the point to ask the Dr. if i can get my progesterone levels checked again to make sure they havent dropped.
> 
> When i talked to them last they reassured me that taking progesterone will only increase it, but its so hard to know that unless i have evidence! id kick myself if for some reason i lose another baby and its due to decreasing progesterone (even if im on supplements) I think id just feel better if she said i could up my dose.
> 
> Right now im on 200mg orally per day. It seems thats adeqaute but i i guess i want more of a security blanketClick to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing the dose is probably just fine, but you could always call and ask. They must get so many worried phone calls--what's another?
> 
> The cramping is hard to bear. How do you know when it's a good, normal sign or an ominous one? Sending hugs! :hugs:Click to expand...

I have been told that as long at they remind at the level of mild AF type cramps or less then your fine. They say cramping is normal. To only worry if they become painful and followed by some bleeding. Then call the Dr. ASAP to let them know... they would probably wanna get you in for an early scan


----------



## angelofheaven

KatM83 said:


> Hello to you :) i know its such a mixture of emotions!! I'm trying to keep detached for the time being x

i am trying to keep myself detached but i keep thinking and thinking... pff i hate waiting.. hope you are ok xxxx


----------



## angelofheaven

Little J said:


> me too!!!!! i was really crampy lastnight into this morning and it worries me SICK! Im paranoid to the point to ask the Dr. if i can get my progesterone levels checked again to make sure they havent dropped.
> 
> When i talked to them last they reassured me that taking progesterone will only increase it, but its so hard to know that unless i have evidence! id kick myself if for some reason i lose another baby and its due to decreasing progesterone (even if im on supplements) I think id just feel better if she said i could up my dose.
> 
> Right now im on 200mg orally per day. It seems thats adeqaute but i i guess i want more of a security blanket

i was on progesterone supplements when my progesterone dropped and miscarried. I miscarried at 7.5 weeks while taking 800mg of progesterone suppositories daily! now i am terrified. i am on the same dose of progesterone but am all the time worrying that progesterone will drop again. did your doctor ever tell you the reason why it drops?


----------



## angelofheaven

mandmandp said:


> Hi Angelofheaven--congrats! :thumbup:
> 
> Any symptoms yet?

hello there, no symptoms at all. i think it is still early to get any symptoms.. i am just begging for them!!!!!


----------



## Little J

angelofheaven said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> me too!!!!! i was really crampy lastnight into this morning and it worries me SICK! Im paranoid to the point to ask the Dr. if i can get my progesterone levels checked again to make sure they havent dropped.
> 
> When i talked to them last they reassured me that taking progesterone will only increase it, but its so hard to know that unless i have evidence! id kick myself if for some reason i lose another baby and its due to decreasing progesterone (even if im on supplements) I think id just feel better if she said i could up my dose.
> 
> Right now im on 200mg orally per day. It seems thats adeqaute but i i guess i want more of a security blanket
> 
> i was on progesterone supplements when my progesterone dropped and miscarried. I miscarried at 7.5 weeks while taking 800mg of progesterone suppositories daily! now i am terrified. i am on the same dose of progesterone but am all the time worrying that progesterone will drop again. did your doctor ever tell you the reason why it drops?Click to expand...

no idea.....


----------



## mandmandp

Thanks Little J. 

The big difference between the last pg which ended in m/c has been symptoms. Have been feeling exhausted, ms, achey, constipated, bloated, you name it. Hope that means something good at least. 8-[


----------



## Little J

i would say so! iv been bloated and crampy.... and i get headaches... oh im so super tired in different parts of the day. i always need a little cat nap when i get home from work or else my eyes are super heavy

when is ur first scan?


----------



## mandmandp

Sorry to hear! Headaches are really bad for me too. :(

I have a scan next Wednesday morning...if I can make it that long, it will be better than last time. 

How about you--are you scheduled yet?


----------



## Little J

mandmandp said:


> Sorry to hear! Headaches are really bad for me too. :(
> 
> I have a scan next Wednesday morning...if I can make it that long, it will be better than last time.
> 
> How about you--are you scheduled yet?

yup, June 13th! It cant come soon enough! I wish i could go next week.... but itd be too early... and i dont wanns stress myself out by going too early and not seeing anything


----------



## Leinzlove

Symptoms are sounding great, ladies! :) Yay for scans! I also can't wait for mine, and its not even scheduled yet.


----------



## KatM83

Hows everyone doing today? Ive had my midwife appointment and got an early scan booked for next weds morn aswell mandmandp :) am very nervous now!!


----------



## Little J

im doing fine. The cramping has mellowed down, i still feel bloated in my uterus tho (if that makes sense) i get slight headaches here and there. And i get hot flashes! 

I really cant wait for MS to arrive so i know eveyrthing is progressing.... have any of u had MS?


----------



## mandmandp

KatM83 said:


> Hows everyone doing today? Ive had my midwife appointment and got an early scan booked for next weds morn aswell mandmandp :) am very nervous now!!

:hugs: I know what you mean! You'll get yours earlier in the day b/c you're a few hours ahead so let us know the good news right away!!



Little J said:


> im doing fine. The cramping has mellowed down, i still feel bloated in my uterus tho (if that makes sense) i get slight headaches here and there. And i get hot flashes!
> 
> I really cant wait for MS to arrive so i know eveyrthing is progressing.... have any of u had MS?

I never get nauseous enough to vomit...but I definitely feel seasick off and on. Mostly in association with headaches, but I'm prone to migraines in any case, so I'm kind of used to it. That's not what slows me down. It's the tired achiness (and sometimes cramping) that I hate.

Bloating too is a mystery. I feel so pouchy already, but the scale doesn't say anything different, which makes me wonder...have I lost weight and gained it back in fluid?!


----------



## Little J

mandmandp said:


> KatM83 said:
> 
> 
> Hows everyone doing today? Ive had my midwife appointment and got an early scan booked for next weds morn aswell mandmandp :) am very nervous now!!
> 
> :hugs: I know what you mean! You'll get yours earlier in the day b/c you're a few hours ahead so let us know the good news right away!!
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> im doing fine. The cramping has mellowed down, i still feel bloated in my uterus tho (if that makes sense) i get slight headaches here and there. And i get hot flashes!
> 
> I really cant wait for MS to arrive so i know eveyrthing is progressing.... have any of u had MS?Click to expand...
> 
> I never get nauseous enough to vomit...but I definitely feel seasick off and on. Mostly in association with headaches, but I'm prone to migraines in any case, so I'm kind of used to it. That's not what slows me down. It's the tired achiness (and sometimes cramping) that I hate.
> 
> Bloating too is a mystery. I feel so pouchy already, but the scale doesn't say anything different, which makes me wonder...have I lost weight and gained it back in fluid?!Click to expand...

the bloating sucks! i feel like i look like i could be showing already bc i cant suck in my tummy fluff anymore! :haha:

I am REALLY wanting to POAS again today just to keep making sure its still dark (or even darker!) I always used FRER so now i want to use one that isnt as sensitive to see if its a dark line... but i know ur not supposted to do that bc itll drive you crazy!!! and cause more stress if you didnt hold pee long enough to get a high concentration etc. but its burning a hole in my head! 

I told hubby i wouldnt take anymore tests bc i got what i wanted and that was a dark line on a FRER at 15DPO.


----------



## Little J

im ancy for my follow up progesterone results also. I really hope these supplemts made my progetserone levels jump so i can feel like they are in a comfy zone.

my levels were an 8 before going on the supplements... and they say the 1st tri mester range is 8-47. I was WAY low. I hope its enough to jump me into the 15-20 range. I asked if i could get them re-checked as now i have missed a period and i wanna make sur my levels are still in the ok range as id KICK myself if i ended MC bc of dropping progesterone levels

I think ill find out tomorrow, otherwise im going to call the "on call" staff this weekend to get the results.


----------



## KatM83

I will let you know for sure :) 
I've never had sickness but i do feel nauseous with this one but not enough to be sick, im very tired though and its annoying me cause ive put on loads of weight cause i cant get motivated to train :( does anyone else train? I work in a gym so its not a good look im rocking at the moment, I knew id have to cut down on my regime and im so scared of doing something to strenuous but i need to do something :cry:


----------



## mandmandp

KatM83 said:


> I will let you know for sure :)
> I've never had sickness but i do feel nauseous with this one but not enough to be sick, im very tired though and its annoying me cause ive put on loads of weight cause i cant get motivated to train :( does anyone else train? I work in a gym so its not a good look im rocking at the moment, I knew id have to cut down on my regime and im so scared of doing something to strenuous but i need to do something :cry:

I've totally stopped going to gym and I'm missing it terribly! But I feel too tired and achey to go, and I'm also just scared to do something strenuous. I know it probably didn't have anything to do with the m/c, but I went to gym and all my classes last time around, even when I didn't feel like it, and now I wonder if I overdid it. Even the nurse said to stop going when I started to spot. 

I feel like I need to get through this month and then reevaluate. But it's sad to watch the flab keep getting flabbier...


----------



## Little J

mandmandp said:


> KatM83 said:
> 
> 
> I will let you know for sure :)
> I've never had sickness but i do feel nauseous with this one but not enough to be sick, im very tired though and its annoying me cause ive put on loads of weight cause i cant get motivated to train :( does anyone else train? I work in a gym so its not a good look im rocking at the moment, I knew id have to cut down on my regime and im so scared of doing something to strenuous but i need to do something :cry:
> 
> I've totally stopped going to gym and I'm missing it terribly! But I feel too tired and achey to go, and I'm also just scared to do something strenuous. I know it probably didn't have anything to do with the m/c, but I went to gym and all my classes last time around, even when I didn't feel like it, and now I wonder if I overdid it. Even the nurse said to stop going when I started to spot.
> 
> I feel like I need to get through this month and then reevaluate. But it's sad to watch the flab keep getting flabbier...Click to expand...

Its all for your baby! after the baby is born you can go nuts getting back in shape! :thumbup:


----------



## angelofheaven

hello ladies,
am still begging for symptoms :(((


----------



## Little J

everyone is different....so its hard to say when youll get yours?

I am begging for full blown MS so i know for sure eveyrhting is progressing (even if u dont get that, that doesnt mean anything bad)

today i started to feel queezy...like im sea sick.... and im not complaining!

Im curious if ill ever get really bad MS and if so, how far along i would be if i did.

By the way, have any of you hear about the cabbage gender predictor test?! I want to try that, but i think they say to wait until ur 10 weeks along before trying.


----------



## mandmandp

That is a good reminder Little J! 

AngelofHeaven, it's still pretty early for you. And I have to say, I know one woman (a coworker) who went through her entire pregnancy with no symptoms but heartburn at the end. So try to keep up hope, and take those vitamins!


----------



## angelofheaven

What's that test about little J?

mandman, thank you for calming me down... i know that some people jsut dont have sympotms at all, but sometimes i just want to hear someone telling me that - otherwise i keep on worrying. to tell you the truth, i would feel much better if i have symptoms.. symptoms are very good sign!!


----------



## Little J

angelofheaven said:


> What's that test about little J?
> 
> mandman, thank you for calming me down... i know that some people jsut dont have sympotms at all, but sometimes i just want to hear someone telling me that - otherwise i keep on worrying. to tell you the truth, i would feel much better if i have symptoms.. symptoms are very good sign!!

I am the same way! I want to fit the "norm" of having MS etc so i know its going well.

The cabbage gender predictor test you take a red cabbage and cut half of it into small cubes/pieces and put it into boiling water, let it sit covered for 10 min or so, then u drain off the water and KEEP the water. Then you do 1 part cabbage water and 1 part urine. If the color of the water turns pink/red its gunna be a boy if its purple itll be a girl. It has somthing to do with the pH that male embryos give off etc. I guess males embryos tend to be more acidic causing the color change where as females are neutral/alkaline.

I really wanna try this but i think its far too early right now.... maybe ill try it and then try again at 10 weeks and see if theres a difference


----------



## KatM83

oh gosh that sounds exciting :D im totally going to try that :)
I know i shouldnt probably be thinking so selfishly but if this pregnancy goes to plan i need to fit in my wedding dress in May! Ill only have 3months :D plus it is good to keep active to a certain extent.
I wouldnt worry about lack of symptoms, i was the same, boobs didnt start hurting/swelling till about 6weeks xx


----------



## Little J

KatM83 said:


> oh gosh that sounds exciting :D im totally going to try that :)
> I know i shouldnt probably be thinking so selfishly but if this pregnancy goes to plan i need to fit in my wedding dress in May! Ill only have 3months :D plus it is good to keep active to a certain extent.
> I wouldnt worry about lack of symptoms, i was the same, boobs didnt start hurting/swelling till about 6weeks xx

my bb's were sore before i got a BFP, and they still are now which for me is reassuring but i think its bc of the progesterone supplements im on. They say progesterone is waht makes your hormones change and starts your glands in ur bb's to prepare for milk.


----------



## angelofheaven

That sounds really interesting little J! I would definately give it a try if this pregnancy succeeds..

I just came from a scan. Gynae didnt see anything!!! Maybe it's still early as i am only 4 weeks but Gynae said, that sometimes one can see a sac at 4 weeks. At least there's no fluid around... Am feeling worried. Hope it's not another ectopic!


----------



## Leinzlove

angelofheaven: I'm sure it's just to early. :hugs:


----------



## KatM83

hopefully its just to early hun xx
Does anyone get..sorry tmi..like a sharp pain down through their lady bits?? ive had them on and off since yest worse when need a pee..maybe a urine infection? I remember getting them when i was pregnant with my son but that was later in pregnancy!am a little worried :( Hiope everyones ok! xx


----------



## morm91

Im Due Jan 20th. finally got my :bfp: after 8months of ttc.
Hoping everything will go well this time around. :) Congrats to all who got there :bfp: this months.. and many a wishes to those still trying.


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations Mom91! :happydance:


----------



## mandmandp

morm91 said:


> Im Due Jan 20th. finally got my :bfp: after 8months of ttc.
> Hoping everything will go well this time around. :) Congrats to all who got there :bfp: this months.. and many a wishes to those still trying.

Excellent! :thumbup:

How are you feeling?


----------



## KatM83

Welcome and congrats :) 
Did anyone see my post by the way?????


----------



## Little J

KatM83 said:


> Welcome and congrats :)
> Did anyone see my post by the way?????

the other day i was getting twinges on my left side...and it was making me worried as to if it was ectpopic..... but then later in the day it moved to the right side for a tad, so i think its just the uterus stretching hun. I also get a wierd Twinge "pain" but its not too bad when i sneeze or whatever. I dont think its anything to worry about!

Dont worry unless u are bleeding 

Got my follow up results back from my progetserone and my initial results were an 8 and now that im one the oral progesterone it went to 12! It made me happy, but i did ask my Dr. if it was ok to take 2x 200mg orally a day just to make me feel better (the range progesterone goes in the 1st tri is 8-47) so itd make me feel better being more in the middle even tho the Dr. thinks my levels are fine at 12. She said if it makes me feel better that i can take 2 a day. So i am! I am so thankful she is being understanding of my worridness!

ps. I started getting some lowerback pain, and its worrying me.... i dunno if its bc i slept wrong since we were at our cabin for a few nights, but when i had bad back pain before i ended up MC, am i being a worry wart for nothing?!

Congrats to the newbies!


----------



## Leinzlove

Little J the back pain is normal. I'm also experiencing it along with uncomfortable nights. :hugs:


----------



## KatM83

Yes ive had back pain too and its been bothering me! and my boobs are not as tender so im quietly freaking out :( xx


----------



## morm91

Thanks Ladies.. A bit of morning sickness. very tender breasts. other then that just tired.
my feet were super swollen yesterday.. just worried about when the heat comes.. agh i can already imagine it. going to have to get myself a baby pool to cool off in :)


----------



## angelofheaven

Good morning ladies. Dont worry about back pain. its absolutely normal during pregnancy. Sometimes i also have some twinges on my right side. I also had twinges in my previous pregnancies (in which one of them ended up ectopic) but I dont think it's something we have to worry about. We try to keep relax and remain positive.

Little J, did you get a scan yet? i am having my scan on wednesday. Hopefully we'll see something...


----------



## KatM83

angelofheaven said:


> Good morning ladies. Dont worry about back pain. its absolutely normal during pregnancy. Sometimes i also have some twinges on my right side. I also had twinges in my previous pregnancies (in which one of them ended up ectopic) but I dont think it's something we have to worry about. We try to keep relax and remain positive.
> 
> Little J, did you get a scan yet? i am having my scan on wednesday. Hopefully we'll see something...

I have my scan Weds too :)


----------



## angelofheaven

KatM83 said:


> angelofheaven said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies. Dont worry about back pain. its absolutely normal during pregnancy. Sometimes i also have some twinges on my right side. I also had twinges in my previous pregnancies (in which one of them ended up ectopic) but I dont think it's something we have to worry about. We try to keep relax and remain positive.
> 
> Little J, did you get a scan yet? i am having my scan on wednesday. Hopefully we'll see something...
> 
> I have my scan Weds too :)Click to expand...

Good luck then. We'll keep each other posted
:hug:


----------



## Little J

i dont have a scan until June 13th which ill be between 7-8 weeks along. I dont want to go in too earlty and not see anything and freak out. Good luck at your scan ladies!!

Yea my symptoms are coming and going....im not AS tired as i was last week, but when i do sleep i sleep like a hybernating bear! My boobs arent as sore either, but im trying not to worry.


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Ladies for scans Wednesday! :)

Little J, HAPPY 5 WEEKS!! I'm with you for the wait. I'm thinking my scan will be June 12 or 13. I'm going to call and schedule it in the morning. I thought about waiting until the following week, but I just can't. I really need reassurance.


----------



## Little J

Leinzlove said:


> Yay, Ladies for scans Wednesday! :)
> 
> Little J, HAPPY 5 WEEKS!! I'm with you for the wait. I'm thinking my scan will be June 12 or 13. I'm going to call and schedule it in the morning. I thought about waiting until the following week, but I just can't. I really need reassurance.

My Dr. gets booked pretty fast so i wanted to schedule it ASAP! Happy over 5 weeks for you!!!

I hope the next 2 weeks fly by fast! and we get good scans!! I SO CANT WAIT! Yay we both have appleseeds inside of us! :happydance::haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

I definitley hope my Dr. isn't over booked. I didn't even think of that. I'm very happy about appleseeds. It does seem like forever, when you find out at 3 weeks. Doesn't it? Good scans, wished for us all.

Are you finding it easy to remain positive? I go from moments of extreme fear to moment of joy.


----------



## KatM83

I'm not positive at all...If i get to 9weeks with no spotting i might feel better!!


----------



## angelofheaven

i go to extremes as well - at times i am very happy and other times, i am extremely sad... at least, these last 3 days i have been feeling better. I think LDN started to work! anybody on LDN?


----------



## Little J

I know it does seem like forever when we find out that early....

Since i am on the prometrium it gives me more hope than normal... so im "neutral" until my symptoms fade for a day then i panic and get scared. I know for sure i wont be able to act like im pregnant until i see my babies heartbeat, once i see that then i think ill be able to relax ALOT more


----------



## angelofheaven

i was on progesterone as well when i was in my first pregnancy. But then, it suddently dropped down. Don't know the reason why. I hope this time it will stick as I am feeling very nervous and anxious. Hope it's not another ectopic!!


----------



## Little J

angelofheaven said:


> i was on progesterone as well when i was in my first pregnancy. But then, it suddently dropped down. Don't know the reason why. I hope this time it will stick as I am feeling very nervous and anxious. Hope it's not another ectopic!!

I was nervous about it dropping bc i had read some other women saying theirs had dropped as well thats y i asked if i could take 2x a day rather than the 1x a day even tho the follow up levels it showed it was working. I just hope it holds out long enough until the placenta takes over!

If its an eptopic ud be in pain hun. I dont think u have anything to worry about :hugs:


----------



## angelofheaven

i am on 800 mg of progesterone suppositories daily as well... its better you take an extra doze so you'll be safe. we all know how important is progesterone during pregnancy especially in the first trimister.

i had an ectopic pregnancy last January. I didnt feel anything at all. i was 10 weeks when i had to do the surgery. i took the Methotrexate shot, but my tube bursted out. it was such a painful and traumatic experience. i pray a lot so no one go through it


----------



## Little J

angelofheaven said:


> i am on 800 mg of progesterone suppositories daily as well... its better you take an extra doze so you'll be safe. we all know how important is progesterone during pregnancy especially in the first trimister.
> 
> i had an ectopic pregnancy last January. I didnt feel anything at all. i was 10 weeks when i had to do the surgery. i took the Methotrexate shot, but my tube bursted out. it was such a painful and traumatic experience. i pray a lot so no one go through it

im sorry u had to go thru that. I had a friend that had been trying to get pregnant for 2 years and she finally did for it to only be ectopic. She had to have surgery to remove the tube. She said her side hurt REALLY bad and thats how they figured it out.

I am only on 200mg 2x daily orally. My levels rose from 8 to 12 with taking one a day and my Dr. thought that level was fine, but it wasnt good enough for me thats y i asked her if it was ok to take 2x a day just as a comfort blanket. Im glad she gave me the OK :flower:


----------



## angelofheaven

Little J said:


> angelofheaven said:
> 
> 
> i am on 800 mg of progesterone suppositories daily as well... its better you take an extra doze so you'll be safe. we all know how important is progesterone during pregnancy especially in the first trimister.
> 
> i had an ectopic pregnancy last January. I didnt feel anything at all. i was 10 weeks when i had to do the surgery. i took the Methotrexate shot, but my tube bursted out. it was such a painful and traumatic experience. i pray a lot so no one go through it
> 
> im sorry u had to go thru that. I had a friend that had been trying to get pregnant for 2 years and she finally did for it to only be ectopic. She had to have surgery to remove the tube. She said her side hurt REALLY bad and thats how they figured it out.
> 
> I am only on 200mg 2x daily orally. My levels rose from 8 to 12 with taking one a day and my Dr. thought that level was fine, but it wasnt good enough for me thats y i asked her if it was ok to take 2x a day just as a comfort blanket. Im glad she gave me the OK :flower:Click to expand...

Good for you! It's better to feel safe and keep worrying for nothing. I really pray for your bean to stick - we all deserve to be mothers as we have so much love to give.

i was only in pain when my tube bursted out. The rest, i didnt feel anything at all. I think that not everybody experience it the same way. it's such a horrible experience. i only have one tube now :( am sorry for your friend too... hope she gets a BFP as soon as possible. :hugs:


----------



## Little J

angelofheaven said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelofheaven said:
> 
> 
> i am on 800 mg of progesterone suppositories daily as well... its better you take an extra doze so you'll be safe. we all know how important is progesterone during pregnancy especially in the first trimister.
> 
> i had an ectopic pregnancy last January. I didnt feel anything at all. i was 10 weeks when i had to do the surgery. i took the Methotrexate shot, but my tube bursted out. it was such a painful and traumatic experience. i pray a lot so no one go through it
> 
> im sorry u had to go thru that. I had a friend that had been trying to get pregnant for 2 years and she finally did for it to only be ectopic. She had to have surgery to remove the tube. She said her side hurt REALLY bad and thats how they figured it out.
> 
> I am only on 200mg 2x daily orally. My levels rose from 8 to 12 with taking one a day and my Dr. thought that level was fine, but it wasnt good enough for me thats y i asked her if it was ok to take 2x a day just as a comfort blanket. Im glad she gave me the OK :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you! It's better to feel safe and keep worrying for nothing. I really pray for your bean to stick - we all deserve to be mothers as we have so much love to give.
> 
> i was only in pain when my tube bursted out. The rest, i didnt feel anything at all. I think that not everybody experience it the same way. it's such a horrible experience. i only have one tube now :( am sorry for your friend too... hope she gets a BFP as soon as possible. :hugs:Click to expand...

I feel bad for her as well. She is my hubbys good friends wife. When any of our other friends get pregnant she get very bitter about it tho... which i dont think is very fair. I feel bad she had to go thru a tough experience but she shouldnt have hate towards others that are happy. I mean i would never rub in her face that i was pregnant etc, but i dont think its right to be a jerk either to ppl who are excited to finally being pregnant


----------



## angelofheaven

Little J said:


> angelofheaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelofheaven said:
> 
> 
> i am on 800 mg of progesterone suppositories daily as well... its better you take an extra doze so you'll be safe. we all know how important is progesterone during pregnancy especially in the first trimister.
> 
> i had an ectopic pregnancy last January. I didnt feel anything at all. i was 10 weeks when i had to do the surgery. i took the Methotrexate shot, but my tube bursted out. it was such a painful and traumatic experience. i pray a lot so no one go through it
> 
> im sorry u had to go thru that. I had a friend that had been trying to get pregnant for 2 years and she finally did for it to only be ectopic. She had to have surgery to remove the tube. She said her side hurt REALLY bad and thats how they figured it out.
> 
> 
> I am only on 200mg 2x daily orally. My levels rose from 8 to 12 with taking one a day and my Dr. thought that level was fine, but it wasnt good enough for me thats y i asked her if it was ok to take 2x a day just as a comfort blanket. Im glad she gave me the OK :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you! It's better to feel safe and keep worrying for nothing. I really pray for your bean to stick - we all deserve to be mothers as we have so much love to give.
> 
> i was only in pain when my tube bursted out. The rest, i didnt feel anything at all. I think that not everybody experience it the same way. it's such a horrible experience. i only have one tube now :( am sorry for your friend too... hope she gets a BFP as soon as possible. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I feel bad for her as well. She is my hubbys good friends wife. When any of our other friends get pregnant she get very bitter about it tho... which i dont think is very fair. I feel bad she had to go thru a tough experience but she shouldnt have hate towards others that are happy. I mean i would never rub in her face that i was pregnant etc, but i dont think its right to be a jerk either to ppl who are excited to finally being pregnantClick to expand...

i know exactly how your friend feels as i have been through the same situation. there is not enough words to explain the pain one goes through when expeirencing an ectopic pregnancy. i was depressed for 3 months and almost committed a suicide. i dont think that your friend has hate towards others - its just that she might be feeling a bit depressed. People like her, need to be surrounded with love and others who can make them happy. lets try to think positive and things will be easier for everyone :hugs:


----------



## Little J

angelofheaven said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelofheaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelofheaven said:
> 
> 
> i am on 800 mg of progesterone suppositories daily as well... its better you take an extra doze so you'll be safe. we all know how important is progesterone during pregnancy especially in the first trimister.
> 
> i had an ectopic pregnancy last January. I didnt feel anything at all. i was 10 weeks when i had to do the surgery. i took the Methotrexate shot, but my tube bursted out. it was such a painful and traumatic experience. i pray a lot so no one go through it
> 
> im sorry u had to go thru that. I had a friend that had been trying to get pregnant for 2 years and she finally did for it to only be ectopic. She had to have surgery to remove the tube. She said her side hurt REALLY bad and thats how they figured it out.
> 
> 
> I am only on 200mg 2x daily orally. My levels rose from 8 to 12 with taking one a day and my Dr. thought that level was fine, but it wasnt good enough for me thats y i asked her if it was ok to take 2x a day just as a comfort blanket. Im glad she gave me the OK :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you! It's better to feel safe and keep worrying for nothing. I really pray for your bean to stick - we all deserve to be mothers as we have so much love to give.
> 
> i was only in pain when my tube bursted out. The rest, i didnt feel anything at all. I think that not everybody experience it the same way. it's such a horrible experience. i only have one tube now :( am sorry for your friend too... hope she gets a BFP as soon as possible. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I feel bad for her as well. She is my hubbys good friends wife. When any of our other friends get pregnant she get very bitter about it tho... which i dont think is very fair. I feel bad she had to go thru a tough experience but she shouldnt have hate towards others that are happy. I mean i would never rub in her face that i was pregnant etc, but i dont think its right to be a jerk either to ppl who are excited to finally being pregnantClick to expand...
> 
> i know exactly how your friend feels as i have been through the same situation. there is not enough words to explain the pain one goes through when expeirencing an ectopic pregnancy. i was depressed for 3 months and almost committed a suicide. i dont think that your friend has hate towards others - its just that she might be feeling a bit depressed. People like her, need to be surrounded with love and others who can make them happy. lets try to think positive and things will be easier for everyone :hugs:Click to expand...

im sorry things got that rough for you. Everyone suffers sadness in life and the only way to make things better for all is to love and support one another (i know that sounds sappy but i think its true)


----------



## KatM83

Just back from scan, saw our bean with a nice healthy heartbeat :) i know not out the woods yet though,measured at 7w2d


----------



## Little J

KatM83 said:


> Just back from scan, saw our bean with a nice healthy heartbeat :) i know not out the woods yet though,measured at 7w2d

Yay! Congrats hun!!!


----------



## angelofheaven

Am very happy for you KAt M83
xxx


----------



## Little J

so i havent been crampy for the last couple days and im trying not to let it worry me..... TRYING! i feel like im not pregnant anymore u know? other than my sore BB's but i dont know if by me taking oral progesterone is causing that. I just wish i was vomiting so i knew it was ok! Or atleast have my scan! 2 weeks away! feels so far!


----------



## KatM83

I haven't really been crampy either, every pregnancy is different..it does seem like such a long way way when your waiting, i have 12week scan on 2nd July and that seems way too long away!! They found a cyst on my left ovary which explains the pain ive been getting


----------



## KatM83

angelofheaven said:


> Am very happy for you KAt M83
> xxx

Have you had yours???? :) xxx


----------



## angelofheaven

hi little j. try not to worry too much.. you might start feeling a lot of nausea in your 7th or 8th week. some people dont feel nothing at all and others feel just very little. i only have sore boobs but am trying not to think about this right now... so relax

today had my scan and saw a sac. Thanks to God its not another ectopic!


----------



## angelofheaven

KatM83 said:


> angelofheaven said:
> 
> 
> Am very happy for you KAt M83
> xxx
> 
> Have you had yours???? :) xxxClick to expand...

hello, yes i have just seen mine. i saw the sac but its still very early to see the heart beat. I am very happy as i have been praying so much and God heard my prayers


----------



## KatM83

Thats good news :) At least its all where it should be xxx


----------



## Little J

Yay angel!! Im happy for you!

Now pray mine has the same good luck in 2 weeks! and a beating little heart!

When do u go back for another scan?


----------



## angelofheaven

hi little j, that's the least of your worries because you'll constantly be in my prayers. my next scan is today week - next wednesday. hope it will be ok


----------



## angelofheaven

anyone having any symptoms? i cant feel anything except my sore boobs :(((( i just dont feel pregnant at all


----------



## Little J

im starting to get queezy/ a tad nauteous.... not vomiting, just that icky feeling. When i was brushing my teeth this morning, i went it went to bruch my tounge as i always do and it made me gag (that never happens) so i have a feeling itll be kicking in pretty good in the week.


----------



## KatM83

Everybody is different, i feel queasy on and off all day but not actually been sick. I didnt feel pregnant at all when i first found out, i had no sore boobs or anything


----------



## angelofheaven

Good morning ladies,

hope you are all ok... am still begging for symptoms :(( do you guys know when i should be able to hear the heart beat? 6 weeks ??


----------



## Leinzlove

You can usually see the flickering of a HB between 6-7 weeks by vaginal scan, by 8 weeks with abdominal scan.

You can't hear it via doppler until atleast 9 weeks I think, and I think some women not until 12 weeks.


----------



## angelofheaven

I heard that doppler is harmful? is it true? Not sure if i should only see it or else hear it?


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't think dopplers are harmful. My Dr. uses one when babies HB can be heard. You may be able to see a HB flicker via scan by the end of week 5, hun. But, it may also be to early yet. When will your next appt. be?


----------



## angelofheaven

my next appointment is this Thursday coming. I am so excited. I just dont feel pregnant at all and sometimes i just think that its' too good to be true. I really want this baby to stick. Please progesterone - dont go down :(((


----------



## Little J

angelofheaven said:


> my next appointment is this Thursday coming. I am so excited. I just dont feel pregnant at all and sometimes i just think that its' too good to be true. I really want this baby to stick. Please progesterone - dont go down :(((

i forget are you on supplements hun?


----------



## angelofheaven

yes i am only taking progesterone passeries as supplements


----------



## Little J

angelofheaven said:


> yes i am only taking progesterone passeries as supplements

then i think you will be fine :thumbup:


----------



## KatM83

I was 7+2 when we saw hb by scan, i think they say 6weeks??


----------



## angelofheaven

hi ladies,

had my 3rd scan today and baby is measuring 0.16cm. Do you think it is a good size? no symptoms yet :(


----------



## Little J

angelofheaven said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> had my 3rd scan today and baby is measuring 0.16cm. Do you think it is a good size? no symptoms yet :(

I couldnt tell ya..... did they see the HB?!

Im excited but nervous/scared for my scan next week wed. i just hope i get good news.

I told hubby i will probably cry before the Dr. even does anyone jsut bc all of the nerves and being scared yet excited about seeing the baby


----------



## angelofheaven

yes i ve seen HB! 

good luck for your scan. dont give up. be positive


----------



## Little J

angelofheaven said:


> yes i ve seen HB!
> 
> good luck for your scan. dont give up. be positive

Yay! so happy for you!:happydance:


----------



## angelofheaven

thanks hon. have you seen yours yet?


----------



## Little J

angelofheaven said:


> thanks hon. have you seen yours yet?

no, my first scan is next week wed! i just wanna know whats going on in my uterus! I really hope its a happy healthy baby in there, wed. is going to be sucha emotional day no matter which way i flip the coin. I just want to have that moment with hubby when we see our little ones heartbeating together


----------



## angelofheaven

Good luck dear. you'll be in my prayers all the time. it such an amazing thing when you see the baby's heartbeat. be positive and have faith


----------



## KatM83

i cried in the waiting room and when she started to scan haha.
Great news about your scan xx


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Hello all, our little one is due 31st January.

Started trying in Sept '10, had MMC in Dec '10 and were just about to start the long road of IVF with ICSI.

I've had sore breasts since about 3ish weeks, some cramping up until just after 5 weeks. Have come down with a KILLER cold so not sure if the nausea I'm occasionally feeling is due to that or MS, only time will tell!


----------



## Little J

blueeyedgirl1 said:


> Hello all, our little one is due 31st January.
> 
> Started trying in Sept '10, had MMC in Dec '10 and were just about to start the long road of IVF with ICSI.
> 
> I've had sore breasts since about 3ish weeks, some cramping up until just after 5 weeks. Have come down with a KILLER cold so not sure if the nausea I'm occasionally feeling is due to that or MS, only time will tell!

congrats Blue!

When is your first scan?!


----------



## angelofheaven

blueeyedgirl1 said:


> Hello all, our little one is due 31st January.
> 
> Started trying in Sept '10, had MMC in Dec '10 and were just about to start the long road of IVF with ICSI.
> 
> I've had sore breasts since about 3ish weeks, some cramping up until just after 5 weeks. Have come down with a KILLER cold so not sure if the nausea I'm occasionally feeling is due to that or MS, only time will tell!

hello, congratulations.

we have the same due date. how are you feeling? am a bit tired but no nausea. got sore breasts. had 3 scans so far and have seen heart beat. next scan is next week. hope it sticks. am on progesterone supplments and asparin. what about you?
:hugs:


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Hi thanks for the welcome!

No scans so far, and on recommendation from my GP, I won't be having one until the "normal" 12wk(ish) scan. Just made my booking appointment, 26th June.

No idea when any scans will be yet, I'm hoping as soon as possible after 12 weeks (19th July).

Have been in touch with the EPU and they won't see me without doctor's referral, but when I spoke to GP he recommended not going for early scans unless there's something wrong. Just because we see baby on a scan doesn't mean I won't miscarry, so it wouldn't solve anything. Just trying to relax (ha!) until 12 weeks.

I feel ok, have been tired and have sore boobs, and this cold is keeping me at home feeling crap but I'll have to wait until the cold's gone to see if the nausea is due to me swallowing snot (sorry) or MS!


----------



## karinaberry85

KatM83 said:


> Hiya, im new to this forum been in ttc after a loss since i had my 3rd mc in Jan. My history is mc at 8weeks in 2001, mc at 17weeks 2001, ds born healthy in 2002 my 3rd time lucky and this last mc was at 8weeks which was my first pregnancy with fiance. The latest one hit me hard i think after going full term and being 9years in between!
> Not sure this one has sunk in yet, trying hard not to get too excited!! Definitely not telling people either! My cycles have been long after mc so im guessing on dates (from when i got positive opt) that my due date would be around the 16th Jan..seems a long long way off!!
> Is anyone else about 4/5weeks? Im not having any symptoms really, anyone what to join me during this scary time??

hi. im also around 4-5weeks, i did a clear blue digi test last thurs which said 1-2, then another on tues said 2-3. Im also not having any symptoms yet apart froma bit more tired and i have started with heartburn in the last few days. this is my 6th pregnancy, i have 4 little girls and 1 angel baby who i miscarried at 11 weeks in 2009, i have suffered with terrible sickness with all my babies from around 6-7weeks, apart from my baby whhich i lost. i had absolutley no symptoms that time. im having an early scan in around 2 weeks to check my dates adn that all is well, as even though i have had 2 healthy pregnancies since my miscarrage im still paranoied its going to happen again.:cry: hopefully i will statrt having some more symptoms soon to ease my mind. xx


----------



## KatM83

karinaberry85 said:


> KatM83 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, im new to this forum been in ttc after a loss since i had my 3rd mc in Jan. My history is mc at 8weeks in 2001, mc at 17weeks 2001, ds born healthy in 2002 my 3rd time lucky and this last mc was at 8weeks which was my first pregnancy with fiance. The latest one hit me hard i think after going full term and being 9years in between!
> Not sure this one has sunk in yet, trying hard not to get too excited!! Definitely not telling people either! My cycles have been long after mc so im guessing on dates (from when i got positive opt) that my due date would be around the 16th Jan..seems a long long way off!!
> Is anyone else about 4/5weeks? Im not having any symptoms really, anyone what to join me during this scary time??
> 
> hi. im also around 4-5weeks, i did a clear blue digi test last thurs which said 1-2, then another on tues said 2-3. Im also not having any symptoms yet apart froma bit more tired and i have started with heartburn in the last few days. this is my 6th pregnancy, i have 4 little girls and 1 angel baby who i miscarried at 11 weeks in 2009, i have suffered with terrible sickness with all my babies from around 6-7weeks, apart from my baby whhich i lost. i had absolutley no symptoms that time. im having an early scan in around 2 weeks to check my dates adn that all is well, as even though i have had 2 healthy pregnancies since my miscarrage im still paranoied its going to happen again.:cry: hopefully i will statrt having some more symptoms soon to ease my mind. xxClick to expand...

Hey there :) You're in Kendal too!!! I didn't have any symptoms until 5/6weeks so try not to worry..and i had none whatsoever when i had my son! I'm starting to..dare i say it..feel a little more confident now, i have my 12 week scan on 2nd July, i had an early scan at 7+2 and saw a hb but it didn't put me at ease much! xx


----------



## karinaberry85

KatM83 said:


> karinaberry85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatM83 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, im new to this forum been in ttc after a loss since i had my 3rd mc in Jan. My history is mc at 8weeks in 2001, mc at 17weeks 2001, ds born healthy in 2002 my 3rd time lucky and this last mc was at 8weeks which was my first pregnancy with fiance. The latest one hit me hard i think after going full term and being 9years in between!
> Not sure this one has sunk in yet, trying hard not to get too excited!! Definitely not telling people either! My cycles have been long after mc so im guessing on dates (from when i got positive opt) that my due date would be around the 16th Jan..seems a long long way off!!
> Is anyone else about 4/5weeks? Im not having any symptoms really, anyone what to join me during this scary time??
> 
> hi. im also around 4-5weeks, i did a clear blue digi test last thurs which said 1-2, then another on tues said 2-3. Im also not having any symptoms yet apart froma bit more tired and i have started with heartburn in the last few days. this is my 6th pregnancy, i have 4 little girls and 1 angel baby who i miscarried at 11 weeks in 2009, i have suffered with terrible sickness with all my babies from around 6-7weeks, apart from my baby whhich i lost. i had absolutley no symptoms that time. im having an early scan in around 2 weeks to check my dates adn that all is well, as even though i have had 2 healthy pregnancies since my miscarrage im still paranoied its going to happen again.:cry: hopefully i will statrt having some more symptoms soon to ease my mind. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey there :) You're in Kendal too!!! I didn't have any symptoms until 5/6weeks so try not to worry..and i had none whatsoever when i had my son! I'm starting to..dare i say it..feel a little more confident now, i have my 12 week scan on 2nd July, i had an early scan at 7+2 and saw a hb but it didn't put me at ease much! xxClick to expand...

haha:haha:, i didnt even relise u were from kendal 2! what a small world. i got a 3+ on my preg test on fri so im happy now, my boobs are starting to be a bit tender now, still not been sick yet though. im at the midwife in wed for my booking appt an waiting for my letter with the date for my early scan hopefully will be next week when ill be around 7 and a half weeks.


----------



## angelofheaven

Good morning ladies, how are you?


----------



## Little J

fine. still a little dissapointed i dont have bad MS yet.... i mean here and there ill get a little nautesous but nothing bad at all. 

I just want to feel full blown sickness! my BBs arent as sore either...


----------



## angelofheaven

Maybe you are one of those lucky one who dont feel anything during pregnancy. I am a bit nauseous but nothing that bad. I just feel very tired and my boobs are really sore. i just want to sleep all the time and when my stomach is empty, i just feel like i am going to vomit, but never did. when is your next scan? mines is on friday. i am very anxious this time as i have never gone this far. the 8week is very crucial for me...

does someone know when is the most crucial week during the first trimister?


----------



## KatM83

i wasnt sick at all with son,i've been nauseous with this pregnancy but that and boobs eased off in last week.
I'm not sure when the most crucial week is hun?
karina ihad my early scan put me at 7+2 the mw really pissed me off though, she said oh theres no point in doing bloods cause its still not viable :growlmad: my 12 week scan on 2nd Julyxx


----------



## karinaberry85

KatM83 said:


> i wasnt sick at all with son,i've been nauseous with this pregnancy but that and boobs eased off in last week.
> I'm not sure when the most crucial week is hun?
> karina ihad my early scan put me at 7+2 the mw really pissed me off though, she said oh theres no point in doing bloods cause its still not viable :growlmad: my 12 week scan on 2nd Julyxx

my docter at helme chase is sending me for a scan. thats rubbish because i had a early scan with my 4th at 5 weeks and there was only a sack so they did bloods which came back at greater that 10,000!!! i had a scan the week later which showed her heartbeat.:happydance: i just really want to start throwing uo, lol. sounds crazy but its oly then that ill feel more relaxed. ive started gagging though while cleaning my teeth though which dosent normaly happen. just wish i knew how far i was! x


----------



## Little J

KatM83 said:


> i wasnt sick at all with son,i've been nauseous with this pregnancy but that and boobs eased off in last week.
> I'm not sure when the most crucial week is hun?
> karina ihad my early scan put me at 7+2 the mw really pissed me off though, she said oh theres no point in doing bloods cause its still not viable :growlmad: my 12 week scan on 2nd Julyxx

thats a shitty thing for the MW to say..... well to make u feel better at my scan last week wed. when i was 7 1/2 weeks we saw our little ones heartbeat and our Dr. considered it viable, SOOOOOO i think it is for u :thumbup:

i dont know exactly what you mean for more crucial.... BUT i know they say MOST MC happen in between the 6th and 7th week of pregnancy, so usually before the 8 week scan. 

I saw my babies heartbeat lastweek and it makes me feel confident but i cant help but worry a tad here and there (even tho i dont have any spotting what so ever) Once i hit my 12 week mark, ill feel SO much better, but i atleast feel better than i did before my first scan


----------



## KatM83

I know she made me so mad!! especially given the circumtances,i wanted to say it is to me!!! my scan is 2 weeks today if i get there with no spotting i will be sooooooo nervous!!
see i dont know anything about this blood stuff ive never had any done...pfffft..i'm at station house, is it your docs that give you your notes in a fancy green folder thing :D i got mine in a plastic sleeve haha xx


----------



## Little J

KatM83 said:


> I know she made me so mad!! especially given the circumtances,i wanted to say it is to me!!! my scan is 2 weeks today if i get there with no spotting i will be sooooooo nervous!!
> see i dont know anything about this blood stuff ive never had any done...pfffft..i'm at station house, is it your docs that give you your notes in a fancy green folder thing :D i got mine in a plastic sleeve haha xx

if u get there with no spotting i wouldn t be nervous at all! id be totally prepped to hear great news. remember the odds are REALLY in our favor now. Seeing the HB is sucha big milestone.

After our Dr. saw the HB she considered it viable bc the changes of MC after seeing the HB after 7 weeks is really low.... the Dr gave us a binder with a bunch of pregnancy info, and pregnancy week by week along with a nice magazine that has pics of what the baby looks like week by week. Its pretty cool. After my US i had to get like 8 vials of blood taken for various tests (which is protocol that they do for every pregnant women) and pee in a cup.... here in the US Dr.s go by the rule of "no news is good news" which i HATE bc then i think what if they lost the paperwork or forgot about me. So basically if everyhting looks fine they dont call u with the results but they will talk about them at your next upcoming visit. I guess it cuts back on all the staff they need bc theyd had to take ALOT of time out of their day to call every person each day with results...


----------



## KatM83

You used to get a book here but not any more they tell you to go online but i still have mine from last time :) Im trying to be hopeful, my stupid body tends to favour the mmc the loss i had before had my son baby had died about 5weeks before spotting started, got to 17 weeks :( still though im trying to stay positive! i did read its like 94% success if hb seen at 7 weeks x


----------



## angelofheaven

when i had my first miscarriage, i also seen the heartbeat at 6 weeks but then miscarried at 7.5 weeks. doctor thinks that there was something wrong with the embryo. then i had an ectopic, when my tubes were just fine. such a strange thing. doctor thinks that it's the problem with the embryo. hope this time, my pregnancy is viable


----------



## karinaberry85

KatM83 said:


> I know she made me so mad!! especially given the circumtances,i wanted to say it is to me!!! my scan is 2 weeks today if i get there with no spotting i will be sooooooo nervous!!
> see i dont know anything about this blood stuff ive never had any done...pfffft..i'm at station house, is it your docs that give you your notes in a fancy green folder thing :D i got mine in a plastic sleeve haha xx

im at my 1st midwife appt tomora at st thomas's school, never been to clinic there before. midwife should give me my green notes tomorrow. just waiting for helme chase to ge in touch now re my early scan. did your dr refer u for yours? how long was it untill they contacted u with an appt? do they phone u or send a letter? xx


----------



## karinaberry85

angelofheaven said:


> when i had my first miscarriage, i also seen the heartbeat at 6 weeks but then miscarried at 7.5 weeks. doctor thinks that there was something wrong with the embryo. then i had an ectopic, when my tubes were just fine. such a strange thing. doctor thinks that it's the problem with the embryo. hope this time, my pregnancy is viable

my miscarage in 2009 i didnt even know baby had died at 6 weeks. i had a scan at 11 weeks and found out then. i had no pain or bleeding or anything. i had absolutley no symptoms with that pregnancy either, no sickness or anything, thats why im so paranoid this time as i havnt started being sick yet? relly hope my scan appt comes soon im goin crazy with worry! xx


----------



## KatM83

I went to my booking appointment with mw at docs and asked if poss to get an early scan and she rang up helme chase there and then and got me one xx


----------



## angelofheaven

karinaberry85 said:


> angelofheaven said:
> 
> 
> when i had my first miscarriage, i also seen the heartbeat at 6 weeks but then miscarried at 7.5 weeks. doctor thinks that there was something wrong with the embryo. then i had an ectopic, when my tubes were just fine. such a strange thing. doctor thinks that it's the problem with the embryo. hope this time, my pregnancy is viable
> 
> my miscarage in 2009 i didnt even know baby had died at 6 weeks. i had a scan at 11 weeks and found out then. i had no pain or bleeding or anything. i had absolutley no symptoms with that pregnancy either, no sickness or anything, thats why im so paranoid this time as i havnt started being sick yet? relly hope my scan appt comes soon im goin crazy with worry! xxClick to expand...

how did you know that it died at 6 weeks? do you know the reason why you miscarried?


----------



## karinaberry85

angelofheaven said:


> karinaberry85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelofheaven said:
> 
> 
> when i had my first miscarriage, i also seen the heartbeat at 6 weeks but then miscarried at 7.5 weeks. doctor thinks that there was something wrong with the embryo. then i had an ectopic, when my tubes were just fine. such a strange thing. doctor thinks that it's the problem with the embryo. hope this time, my pregnancy is viable
> 
> my miscarage in 2009 i didnt even know baby had died at 6 weeks. i had a scan at 11 weeks and found out then. i had no pain or bleeding or anything. i had absolutley no symptoms with that pregnancy either, no sickness or anything, thats why im so paranoid this time as i havnt started being sick yet? relly hope my scan appt comes soon im goin crazy with worry! xxClick to expand...
> 
> how did you know that it died at 6 weeks? do you know the reason why you miscarried?Click to expand...

becase it only measured 6 weeks and had no heart beat, i had to g back the following week to be re scanned to see if it was just my dates that were wrong. i had a d&c a couple of days later.


----------



## angelofheaven

i am really sorry for you dear. i know the feeling... but at least there was no heart beat. i heard and seen the heartbeat when i miscarried :(


----------



## Leinzlove

I went to my scan today ladies! I saw a beautiful baby, strong HB, and perfect round sac. It was amazing. I felt like it was the first time I could breathe in 5 weeks.

I've been moved ahead 6 days and am now 9 weeks & 2 days pregnant!


----------



## Little J

were not as close with due dates anymore.... 

but thats good news for you and baby! Yay!


----------



## KatM83

great news :)


----------



## Leinzlove

For now... We'll see what they say at my 13 week scan! I kept asking the Dr. question after question on how my EDD could be January 20. I ovulated on May 5, and its not possible to get a bfp at 4dpo...

However, he wouldn't change it because it lined up with my LMP and baby measured right on with it. Either way, I'm so relieved baby is there and doing great.


----------



## karinaberry85

hi ladies. had my booking appt with midwife today, she wasnt verry nice to me:cry: i told her i was worried as im not having any symptoms so she asked me if i wanted to bother having a booking appointment!!! i have got my early scan on tues at 10.30, so fingers crossed i see a little heart beating! im having to go on my own though as my husband is away with work next week so wont be in town.:growlmad: xx


----------



## Little J

karinaberry85 said:


> hi ladies. had my booking appt with midwife today, she wasnt verry nice to me:cry: i told her i was worried as im not having any symptoms so she asked me if i wanted to bother having a booking appointment!!! i have got my early scan on tues at 10.30, so fingers crossed i see a little heart beating! im having to go on my own though as my husband is away with work next week so wont be in town.:growlmad: xx

what a yotch! 

to make u feel better hun i barely have any symptoms.... on random days ill feel tired and slight nauseous (but thats only when i havent eaten anything or ate too much) my BBs are kinda sore, but im on progesterone which causes the sorness as well. I used to pee ALOT but now thats tappered off and i feel like i pee normal for how much fluids i intake

dont worry, you might be carrying a boy! (they say you dont get sick much at all with boys)

But having lack of symptoms made me scared but i went for my scan last week and saw a healthy beating heart of 130 BPM and measured right on track. I just keep trying to tell myself im one of the lucky ones


----------



## Becca L

Hello can I join please?

I'm nervous as hell having had one mc at 8 weeks 3 days, then my dd who's now 3, then 3 mmcs in a row. Two were at 11 weeks 5 days and one was at 9 weeks, but the baby had gone at 5 weeks.

We've seen the heartbeat twice with this pregnancy, and it's good and strong, but the baby is measuring a week behind dates which is not a great sign, although the nurses say not to worry.

At least this time the docs have worked out what caused the 11 week losses, and I'm being treated for it, so I think if we get through week nine we're in with a chance this time. I'm injecting with heparin, and taking aspirin and folic acid for a clotting problem (I have a genetic mutation in something called MTHFR which means I can't absorb folic acid and my blood clots too easily). 

But getting through the days is like a special form of torture. I'm proper stressed, especially as we are moving house at the same time. Today I had my second parking shunt in as many weeks. Can't seem to concentrate properly and keep crying at nothing. 

Best of luck for all your rainbow babies.

Becca


----------



## Little J

Welcome Becca!

Im glad the Dr.s were able to figure out what was wrong...

i had 2 very early MC (5 weeks) and come to find out i had low/borderline progesterone. So now i am on supplements.... i also take low dose baby aspirin which i self prescribed and my Dr. says its ok.... JUST in case i have small clotting (if i have major clotting issues clearly that wouldnt be enough) 

but thus far everything is looking fine for me. saw the baby's healthy heartbeat last week! 

Good luck to you hun!


----------



## KatM83

Thats rubbish karina..was it an oldish mw..maybe it was the same one that i saw at hosp :D Sorry you have to go to scan on your own, though i thinki might have been more calm if i'd goneon my own ;)
Welcome becca!! Hope this bean sticks for you! How far along are you now?xx


----------



## Becca L

Thanks for the nice welcome. I'm 8 weeks 5 days. Next week's a biggy for me. Good luck all!


----------



## Leinzlove

Karinaberry: I'm glad they took your concerns seriously and are giving you an early scan. I wouldn't worry about lack of symptoms. Some women go through whole pregnancies without even knowing they're pregnant. :hugs: It's to bad hubby can't be there! Wishing you all the best. :hugs:

Becca: I'm sorry for your losses. :hugs: I'm also sorry for how hard loss makes the first trimester. I hope you get some reassurance soon and you are carrying your sticky. :hugs:


----------



## karinaberry85

thanks for the support guys. im not in the past couple of days starting to feel sick in the mornings and when im hungry, i havnt actually been sick yet but im more reassured now:happydance: i was sick 24/7 with all 4 of my girls so maybe this 1 is a boy? will post on tues and let u all know how i get on!! :flower:


----------



## karinaberry85

karinaberry85 said:


> thanks for the support guys. im not in the past couple of days starting to feel sick in the mornings and when im hungry, i havnt actually been sick yet but im more reassured now:happydance: i was sick 24/7 with all 4 of my girls so maybe this 1 is a boy? will post on tues and let u all know how i get on!! :flower:

that should of said im NOW not im not! xx


----------



## KatM83

I wasnt sick at all with my son so maybe its a little boy :) I think i will have a girly, i've not actually been sick but nauseous pretty much all day but its easing off abit now :)
Becca hope all goes well for your scan xx


----------



## Leinzlove

I had no MS with DD at all. I have spells at night with this one.


----------



## karinaberry85

fingers crossed for a little boy as this is deffo my last. either way i dont mind what it is though as long as its healthy. ive been sick this morning:happydance: so im happy! stupid as it sounds, so looking forword to my scan on tues now. xx:flower:


----------



## KatM83

Yey for sickness :) :) I start feeling quesy more in the evening aswell xx


----------



## angelofheaven

hello ladies,
i need some help. i had my blood test result and in a week it dropped from 116 to 98. does this mean that i am going to miscarry? my doctor said that it is supposed to go up and not down! please help me !!!


----------



## karinaberry85

angelofheaven said:


> hello ladies,
> i need some help. i had my blood test result and in a week it dropped from 116 to 98. does this mean that i am going to miscarry? my doctor said that it is supposed to go up and not down! please help me !!!

hi, i dont know how they work where u are but i had my bloods done with my 4th child at 5 weeks and they came back at greater that 10,000. your hormone levels should double every 2 or 3 days. are they going re do your bloods? ive got my fingers tightly crossed for u hunni!:hugs:


----------



## angelofheaven

karinaberry85 said:


> angelofheaven said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies,
> i need some help. i had my blood test result and in a week it dropped from 116 to 98. does this mean that i am going to miscarry? my doctor said that it is supposed to go up and not down! please help me !!!
> 
> hi, i dont know how they work where u are but i had my bloods done with my 4th child at 5 weeks and they came back at greater that 10,000. your hormone levels should double every 2 or 3 days. are they going re do your bloods? ive got my fingers tightly crossed for u hunni!:hugs:Click to expand...

does progesterone doubles every 2 or 3 days as well? i know this for hcg level but not sure about progesterone. my progesterone levels got up and then down.. up again and now down again... i feel terrible


----------



## KatM83

I dont know much about it, can they not give you a supplements for progesterone? hope all is ok xx


----------



## angelofheaven

i do take supplements for progesterone. i take 400mg every day. now my doctor doubled it to 800mg every day. hope they work! i am so afraid. i really dont want to suffer another trauma


----------



## karinaberry85

i dont really know about that hun sorry. they dont bother doing bloods or anything oer here. really hope everything will be ok for you. xx


----------



## angelofheaven

karinaberry85 said:


> i dont really know about that hun sorry. they dont bother doing bloods or anything oer here. really hope everything will be ok for you. xx

thanks hon... i am googling on the internet and just read that progesterone do fluctuate during the first trimister. fingers crossed xxx


----------



## karinaberry85

ill keep my fingers crossed fro you. let us know how you are getting on. xx:flower:


----------



## angelofheaven

yes i will, thanks a lot eh!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Karina: Yay for scan tommorrow! :happydance:

Angelofheaven: Did the Dr. say that your progesterone should rise also? I don't really know alot about it. I hope all is ok! :hugs:


----------



## angelofheaven

yes my doctor said that progesterone must rise.. .but i have read on the internet, that progesterone does fluctuate! fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Well, Dr.'s aren't always right! When will you have a scan, hun? I have everything crossed and sending massive :hugs:! x


----------



## angelofheaven

i have a scan every week so my next scan is this Thursday. i am afraid because i am not nauseous anymore... but my boobs are still sore


----------



## Leinzlove

I wouldn't worry about symptoms. Some days they go and come back and its normal. It's good that your boobs are sore. With my loss they were only sore for a few days during week 6. 

I'm glad your Dr. is monitoring you! Try not to worry to much, hun! I hope Thursday gets here for you fast! :hugs:


----------



## angelofheaven

i already had two losses with the last one being ectopic and i ended up losing one tube. i am a one tuber now so my chances are much lower. i just hope this bean sticks as i really dont want to suffer another trauma.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry for your losses, hun! I'm thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## Little J

angel- myself being on progesterone, i know that progesterone like u figured out can flucuate a bit, but does increas a tad in the 2nd tri, but thats when the placenta takes over. Are those blood #s u stated earlier your progesterone levels or HCG? bc those seem VERY low for HCG for being over 8 weeks... here in the US progesterone levels that Dr.s like to see women at in the 1st tri is 9-47. So the #'s are at a lower measurment than how they measure in the UK or other places. Mine was an 8 before i was put on progesterone and i first took 200mg 1X a day orally which raised my levels to 12 but i asked if i could double my intake just to make me feel better and now i take 2x a day orally. but we havent tracked my #'s since.

I read somwhere once that at around week 7 progesterone levels drop for some reason but will raise up a bit afterwards.....

I hope things turn out ok, as long as your not bleeding or cramping super bad i think youll be ok. Your lucky ur Dr. is watching you closley, i wish i got that treatment....


----------



## angelofheaven

hi little J... those results are of my progesterone levels not HCG. I tested HCG in the first weeks of pregnancy but not anymore... doctor said no need to. when i had my first miscarriage, my progesterone dropped and continued dropping... i also saw the heartbeat before i miscarried so i must be very worried now. at least it is a fact that progesterone fluctuates in the first trimister...


----------



## Little J

angelofheaven said:


> hi little J... those results are of my progesterone levels not HCG. I tested HCG in the first weeks of pregnancy but not anymore... doctor said no need to. when i had my first miscarriage, my progesterone dropped and continued dropping... i also saw the heartbeat before i miscarried so i must be very worried now. at least it is a fact that progesterone fluctuates in the first trimister...

i think being on progesterone will def. help. Its like a security blanket! I knew progesterone flucuated that y i asked my Dr. if i could double my dose bc i didnt want to risk it dropping too low.... and honestly.... when the average range here in the US is 9-47 and im a 12.... to me thats a failing grade! haha so thats y i asked to double it so im sure my levels are in the teens at about 16 or so.... and i take one in the morning and afternoon so it spreads out for having constant progesterone in my body. 

I ordered a fetal doppler the other day, iv been freaking myself out that maybe somthing is wrong with the baby since i hardly have no MS.... and sometimes i dont feel preggers at all. I hope it can give me some reassurance (and not scare the crap outta me more!)


----------



## angelofheaven

I understand how you feel re progesterone. i really get frightened when it gets down, as sometimes it is a sign of a MC. but i am doing my best to sustain it. Just doubled my progesterone suppositories so now i am taking 800 mg a day! there's nothing more that i can do. docotor also told me that stress definately influences levels of progesterone. so the more we relax, the better! 

dont worry about not having MS. its absolutely normal. i dont have any morning sickness at all. only sore boobs and being tired. some people dont feel pregnant at all for the whole 9 months. Both of us must be luck :) so when is your next scan?


----------



## angelofheaven

has anyone heard about Progesterone in Oil (PIO)? Do you know if it is safe to use it? Can anyone give me some info about it pls?


----------



## Little J

my next scan is July 17th.... well they said they will use a doppler first and if they hear a heartbeat i wont need a scan (even tho ill ask for one anyways bc i wanna see how little one grew!) but if they dont hear the HB they will due a scan none the less. They said sometimes some ppl cant heard the HB at 12 weeks.

I havent heard about progesterone in oils.... but honestly hun i wouldnt intake more progesterone that isnt authorized by the Dr. bc it may hurt you. I mean i dont THINK u can over dose on progesterone but your Dr. knows best


----------



## angelofheaven

i asked my doctor about PIO but she never heard of it. i read about it on the internet and its used for those poeple who have very low progesterone. i would never take something that is not prescribed by my doctor!!!

good luck for hearing the heart beat. i decided not to hear it but only see it as doppler contains a lot of rays but i dont think that it is harmful to the baby. i take a scan every week just for peace of mind! otherwise, i would go like crazy :(


----------



## Little J

angelofheaven said:


> i asked my doctor about PIO but she never heard of it. i read about it on the internet and its used for those poeple who have very low progesterone. i would never take something that is not prescribed by my doctor!!!
> 
> good luck for hearing the heart beat. i decided not to hear it but only see it as doppler contains a lot of rays but i dont think that it is harmful to the baby. i take a scan every week just for peace of mind! otherwise, i would go like crazy :(

my Dr. wont allow me to come in for reassurance scans... :growlmad:

they said they wouldnt have enough time in a day for other patients if they allowed that.... so basically i got told to sit tight until my 12 week scan and told me that if i dont have signs of bleeding etc. everything should be fine. But that doesnt help me bc my friend had NO signs of the losing her baby and after seeing the HB the baby passed soon after bc they couldnt find the HB anymore and the baby only measured what it did at her 8 week scan

consider yourself lucky! 

yes, i was hesitant to get a doppler in fear of scaring myself more and bc i dont want to hurt the baby, but i felt that to try and de-stress and to try and atleast hear my baby id give it a try since i am not able to get to possibly see baby until 12 week scan (Which is july 17th) I know the possibilities of not being able to hear the baby this early, but the doppler i got it says 8-10 weeks it should be able to pick it up. So lets hope by the end of the week it gets here and i can find the baby and all is well!


----------



## Leinzlove

Little J: I'm glad you are so smart! :) I also got the same doppler you did... I can't wait for it to get here! But, I am also a little nervous I will freak myself out. I've been watching youtube videos on finding the heartbeat and telling the difference between sounds. Etc.

Like you my Dr. won't give me another scan unless he can't find HB via doppler. And I'm sure he will as my appt. is also July 17.


----------



## karinaberry85

hi laides, so im back from my scan and all was well! saw my lil beans heart beating, thing is going off my last period i should be 9 weeks but i have long cycles so i know im not that far along i was thinking about 7 weeks, going off the fact that i got a pregnant 3+ on a digital test 11 days ago, which would make me just under 7 weeks. but the baby was only measuring 5-6weeks! the nurse said they can be out by up to 5 days! i cant only be 5 weeks as i found out i was pregnant 3 weeks ago! is it possible to get a posotive test 6 days after unprotected sex? xx


----------



## Little J

Leinzlove said:


> Little J: I'm glad you are so smart! :) I also got the same doppler you did... I can't wait for it to get here! But, I am also a little nervous I will freak myself out. I've been watching youtube videos on finding the heartbeat and telling the difference between sounds. Etc.
> 
> Like you my Dr. won't give me another scan unless he can't find HB via doppler. And I'm sure he will as my appt. is also July 17.

YAY! i keep tracking mine doppler... its 1 state away!! i should get it today or tomorrow :happydance:

Lastnight i was watching the youtube videos also! I really hope i can find babies HB, it would defo help me relax until my 12 week scan..... but now i feel like ill have a hard time hearing it anyways bc the baby implanted on the anterior of my uterus which ppl say makes it harder to find/hear baby


----------



## Little J

karinaberry85 said:


> hi laides, so im back from my scan and all was well! saw my lil beans heart beating, thing is going off my last period i should be 9 weeks but i have long cycles so i know im not that far along i was thinking about 7 weeks, going off the fact that i got a pregnant 3+ on a digital test 11 days ago, which would make me just under 7 weeks. but the baby was only measuring 5-6weeks! the nurse said they can be out by up to 5 days! i cant only be 5 weeks as i found out i was pregnant 3 weeks ago! is it possible to get a posotive test 6 days after unprotected sex? xx

maybe your LO is a slow grower? I mean anything is possible.... but they say it takes 6-12 days for the fertilized egg to get into the uterus and implant and it takes another 3-4 days before you can detect the HCG on a HPT.

I too have longer cycles and my LMP woulda put me a week ahead but i knew when i OVed as i got the EWCM and when i went in for my us at my "8 week scan" i measured exatly 1 week behind which is what i had assumed.

As long as everyhting looks fine hun, dont worry!


----------



## karinaberry85

Little J said:


> karinaberry85 said:
> 
> 
> hi laides, so im back from my scan and all was well! saw my lil beans heart beating, thing is going off my last period i should be 9 weeks but i have long cycles so i know im not that far along i was thinking about 7 weeks, going off the fact that i got a pregnant 3+ on a digital test 11 days ago, which would make me just under 7 weeks. but the baby was only measuring 5-6weeks! the nurse said they can be out by up to 5 days! i cant only be 5 weeks as i found out i was pregnant 3 weeks ago! is it possible to get a posotive test 6 days after unprotected sex? xx
> 
> maybe your LO is a slow grower? I mean anything is possible.... but they say it takes 6-12 days for the fertilized egg to get into the uterus and implant and it takes another 3-4 days before you can detect the HCG on a HPT.
> 
> I too have longer cycles and my LMP woulda put me a week ahead but i knew when i OVed as i got the EWCM and when i went in for my us at my "8 week scan" i measured exatly 1 week behind which is what i had assumed.
> 
> As long as everyhting looks fine hun, dont worry!Click to expand...

im having anothe scan next wed which the dr refered me 4 so will see what that says. all looked fine though, sack, yolk sack and little bean with heart beat:happydance:!! just thought i was about 6 weeks 5days. will see what happens next wed. xx


----------



## KatM83

If thats what you thought you're prob about right if there was a hb? I bet next week it will put you right :) glad it went ok!! 
Yey for dopplers, i had a moment of panic today and got mine out and found baby straight away :) then i am almost sure i felt a lil flutter :) :) xx


----------



## karinaberry85

yeah there was h heart beat i saw it before the lady that was scanning me!:happydance: im sooooooo sick 24/7 though now! 
what kind of dopplers have u got that u can pick up the heartbeat so early? and where did u get it? might get one! xx


----------



## Little J

karinaberry85 said:


> yeah there was h heart beat i saw it before the lady that was scanning me!:happydance: im sooooooo sick 24/7 though now!
> what kind of dopplers have u got that u can pick up the heartbeat so early? and where did u get it? might get one! xx

i ordered a sonoline b 3Mhz from fetaldoppler.net. (got it for $55 with free shipping) it comes with gel as well.
Most of the ladies in my other blog have this one and they LOVE it and alot of them found the baby 8-9 weeks along. Mine should arrive in the next day

i think ill have a hard time finding the HB tho bc my LO attached on my anterior of the uterus.... so the placenta makes it a tad harder to find.


----------



## karinaberry85

Little J said:


> karinaberry85 said:
> 
> 
> yeah there was h heart beat i saw it before the lady that was scanning me!:happydance: im sooooooo sick 24/7 though now!
> what kind of dopplers have u got that u can pick up the heartbeat so early? and where did u get it? might get one! xx
> 
> i ordered a sonoline b 3Mhz from fetaldoppler.net. (got it for $55 with free shipping) it comes with gel as well.
> Most of the ladies in my other blog have this one and they LOVE it and alot of them found the baby 8-9 weeks along. Mine should arrive in the next day
> 
> i think ill have a hard time finding the HB tho bc my LO attached on my anterior of the uterus.... so the placenta makes it a tad harder to find.Click to expand...

oooo ill take a look now. my last 2 babies did the same, i didnt fell them moove untill i was about 21weeks! x


----------



## KatM83

i feel sick all day too :( sick if i done eat, sick if i do eat..same for drinking...everything tastes vile! Am at work at the mo and feel like shit! Still i take it as a good sign :)
I hired mine and will send it back after scan if all is well just for reassurance really..off ebay haha..i found mine at 10weeks xx


----------



## Leinzlove

I also got the sololine B. It was $52 free shipping on eBay. 

Little J, I hope you find your babies HB right away! I also hope mine arrives today. That would be a wonderful birthday present! :)


----------



## karinaberry85

KatM83 said:


> i feel sick all day too :( sick if i done eat, sick if i do eat..same for drinking...everything tastes vile! Am at work at the mo and feel like shit! Still i take it as a good sign :)
> I hired mine and will send it back after scan if all is well just for reassurance really..off ebay haha..i found mine at 10weeks xx

i might see about hireing on then. how much was that? im scared now coz ive started spotting!:cry: ive just spoke to the dr on the phone and she said its probs due to me having an internal scan yday, and once a heartbeat has been seen the chances of miscarrage falls. so hopefully its just coz of thbe scan? x


----------



## Little J

karinaberry85 said:


> KatM83 said:
> 
> 
> i feel sick all day too :( sick if i done eat, sick if i do eat..same for drinking...everything tastes vile! Am at work at the mo and feel like shit! Still i take it as a good sign :)
> I hired mine and will send it back after scan if all is well just for reassurance really..off ebay haha..i found mine at 10weeks xx
> 
> i might see about hireing on then. how much was that? im scared now coz ive started spotting!:cry: ive just spoke to the dr on the phone and she said its probs due to me having an internal scan yday, and once a heartbeat has been seen the chances of miscarrage falls. so hopefully its just coz of thbe scan? xClick to expand...

im sure it is just fron the internal scan hun. dont worry, i have read places that women spot after ANYTHING goe sup their wahoo. its super sensitive down there and has alot of bloodflow so it makes it easier to spot/bleed a small amount. Just keep an eye on it, it should stop in a day or so


----------



## KatM83

Oh no, I'm sure it will be from the scan hun.. keep me updated! Its 9.95 a month so prob only worth it for a few months xxx


----------



## KatM83

Little J said:


> karinaberry85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatM83 said:
> 
> 
> i feel sick all day too :( sick if i done eat, sick if i do eat..same for drinking...everything tastes vile! Am at work at the mo and feel like shit! Still i take it as a good sign :)
> I hired mine and will send it back after scan if all is well just for reassurance really..off ebay haha..i found mine at 10weeks xx
> 
> i might see about hireing on then. how much was that? im scared now coz ive started spotting!:cry: ive just spoke to the dr on the phone and she said its probs due to me having an internal scan yday, and once a heartbeat has been seen the chances of miscarrage falls. so hopefully its just coz of thbe scan? xClick to expand...
> 
> im sure it is just fron the internal scan hun. dont worry, i have read places that women spot after ANYTHING goe sup their wahoo. its super sensitive down there and has alot of bloodflow so it makes it easier to spot/bleed a small amount. Just keep an eye on it, it should stop in a day or soClick to expand...

Haha wahoo :) :) love it


----------



## karinaberry85

i hope so! its stopped now and was just there when i wiped after going for a wee. hopefully all will be ok. xx


----------



## KatM83

How are you today hun, has it stopped altogether now?xx


----------



## karinaberry85

KatM83 said:


> How are you today hun, has it stopped altogether now?xx

hi! yeah its stopped now! hopefully that will be it and it was just coz of the internal scan! im hoping i wont need another internal scan on wed when i have my next scan, this ones at helme chase an im not sure if they do them there? x


----------



## KatM83

I had a normal scan hun when i went so hopefully it will avoid any more spotting :)
I got my 12 week scan on Mon im so scared!x


----------



## karinaberry85

KatM83 said:


> I had a normal scan hun when i went so hopefully it will avoid any more spotting :)
> I got my 12 week scan on Mon im so scared!x

ahhh im sure u will be fine hunni, let me know how u get on! im so paranoid now coz of the spotting and coz the baby was measuring 1 weeks too small im frightened m gonna loose it? im scared for my next scan 2! xx


----------



## KatM83

I think you will be fine :) you may have ov late or implanted late or bubs might have a growth spurt by Weds, Hopefully next week will be good news for both of us x


----------



## Tani Tucker

I'm due January 18th with my 4th pregnancy after 5 years if trying !!


----------



## karinaberry85

KatM83 said:


> I think you will be fine :) you may have ov late or implanted late or bubs might have a growth spurt by Weds, Hopefully next week will be good news for both of us x

heres hoping! im still being as sick as ever so thats a good thing! good luck! xx


----------



## karinaberry85

Tani Tucker said:


> I'm due January 18th with my 4th pregnancy after 5 years if trying !!

 hi! congratulations! xx


----------



## Little J

karinaberry85 said:


> Tani Tucker said:
> 
> 
> I'm due January 18th with my 4th pregnancy after 5 years if trying !!
> 
> hi! congratulations! xxClick to expand...

welcome and congrats!!!


----------



## KatM83

Tani Tucker said:


> I'm due January 18th with my 4th pregnancy after 5 years if trying !!

Hiya :) lets hope january is a lucky month for us all!! xx


----------



## KatM83

so bloody nervous about tomo!!!!


----------



## karinaberry85

KatM83 said:


> so bloody nervous about tomo!!!!

i wouldnt worry hunni, im sure you will be absolutley fine! X


----------



## karinaberry85

hi!! i take it from your new pic that all wa swell with bubs! yay!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for scan Kat! Baby is beautiful! :happydance:


----------



## KatM83

Hiya! yea am so chuffed its even facebook official now haha :) xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for FB official! I went FB official after scan at 9 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## KatM83

Leinzlove said:


> Yay for FB official! I went FB official after scan at 9 weeks! :happydance:

Love it :happydance:


----------



## karinaberry85

KatM83 said:


> Hiya! yea am so chuffed its even facebook official now haha :) xx

yay!! im gonna go fb official tomorro if all is well with my scan! im scared! u should send me a friend request kat, karina berry. my profile pic is of me ( bright red hair) with my 4 year old. i recognise u from somewhere! x


----------



## karinaberry85

hi everyone! im back from my scan, all was fine!!! im 7weeks 1day, due 19th feb and baby had grown 7mm since last tues and is now measuring 10.2mm!! yay! xx:happydance:


----------



## Dotty_B

Hi all :wave:

Congratulations to everyone on their BFPs! I'm due 11/1 and am pregnant after 1 miscarriage, diagnosed at the 12 week scan back in November 2011.

We had our 12 week scan this morning and all went well, it was the scariest thing we've ever done after last time but the relief was amazing. The little one was very chilled however he seemed to have the hiccups, so would jump every few seconds!!

Good luck to all, may we all have a healthy next 6 months and all have our babies here safe and sound in January :)


----------



## KatM83

Yey karina thats fab news :) :) ok i'll find you!
Hiya dotty, we have the same due date! Glad your scan went well.
Anybody any good at the skull theroy and want to guess mine :D xxx


----------



## duckytwins

I see it's been a while since anyone posted, but I was wondering if there might be room for one more? I'm 19 weeks pg after having two early m/cs in 2004, then twins in 2005 and a second trimester loss in December.


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi Jess! So happy you are doing wonderful! :happydance: Very sorry for your losses. :hugs:

AFM: My rainbow is Pink! I did the Quad Screening on Tuesday... I have my anamoly (spelling that wrong) ultrasound on Aug. 28. Looking forward to seeing my baby again.

I had a 1/2 hour gender determination ultrasound, with measurments and review at 14+4.

However, my sister still thinks I'm team :blue:! And my Mom is convinced it's twins. Say what? 

Not that I would be upset with other. But ultrasound after 13 weeks is 98% accurate... and my Mom is sure one twin was hiding.


----------



## duckytwins

So exciting!!! Lol that you mom thinks you're having twins. I guess anything is possible! :rofl: 

We were told Alex was a girl. Nope! lol. Have you got a name picked out yet?


----------



## Leinzlove

It could definitley happen. No name yet. Conflict really, DH wants Zoey and I can't stand it as it ryhmes with Chloe. (Which is DD.)


----------



## duckytwins

Oh no! I think the rhyming names might be a bit much. I didn't even want the twins' names to rhyme, or sound anything like each other, or even start with the same letter. :rofl: Of course, when we lost the baby in December, we named her Tessa, which I would have shortened to Tess and my name is Jessica, or Jes. :blush:


----------



## Leinzlove

I love the name Tessa. (Tess). I think it goes good with Jess. But, I just can do the rhyming thing at all. I think I could if they were like 6 years apart or something. But, they will be 21 months apart... So same school, some of the same activities. And I've read it can cause one sibling to lose individuality and be overshadowed by the other sibling. I can't stand the thought of that.

There will be a name we both can't live without, yet. Have you came up with a name?


----------



## duckytwins

Since my sister passed away, we changed our girl's name slightly to Emilynne Jennifer (my sister is Jennifer) and our boy's name is Christian Jacob. 

I hear you about a sibling losing individuality. We tend to have some friends and family who think the boys are one kid - ie, they get one Christmas or birthday gift to share. It kills me because we don't do that to anyone else's kids. Two kids, one gift each... Just because they share a birthday, doesn't mean they should share everything, you know? I dunno, I hope it doesn't sound selfish.


----------



## Leinzlove

Not selfish at all. And it would be more difficult keeping the individuality with twins. I think its okay for siblings to share gifts for Xmas or just because. But not birthdays... Oh I love Emilynne Jennifer and Christian Jacob!!

I'm sorry you lost your sister. I lost my brother last October. It's terrible. If we had a boy we were naming him Jason Wyatt after my brother. :hugs:

I like the name Zoella (Zo ella). We'll see what DH thinks.


----------



## duckytwins

Oh, I'm sorry to hear about your brother. Was he young? 

Let me know what DH thinks about Zoella! Oooohh, or Zoelle?!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks. Yes, he was 15. It was terrible. A car wreck. My mother was badly injured but luckily survived. DD was 5 months old with ear infections. So, it was hard leaving her here for the first time and flying miles away. Etc. I live in Ohio, they lived in Florida.

I hate that he never met DD. He was going to at Christmas. Was your sister young?


----------

